# Lets see those bows with cameras attached....



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, let's see em! I'm interested in filming some of my hunts just for my own personal viewing pleasure, but want to see how you guys are attaching the cameras to the bows! 

Thanks!


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Insane Archery camera mount. Just buy it and save the hassle of trying to engineer one yourself. Definitely a quality product and can't wait to put it to use in a few weeks!


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

That looks pretty sweet... anyone else?


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

have you tried shooting with it yet? how bad is the shake when you shoot? and how well can you stay on target after the arrow hits?


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Live4rut- how quiet is that mount? I've been looking into one for myself? how is the video during a shot?


----------



## zach_454 (Dec 27, 2010)

I just made this out of a alumunim ruler I found and a walmart camera holder that I modified...camera is a Fuji Finepix and a Bowtech Assassin...works awesome!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's mine. made it myself and it works awesome. Very little shake and it really easy to stay on the target even when the cam is zoomed in.


----------



## PSEXS (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a moultrie cam that has a hat clip mount but for the life of me cannot figure out how I'm gonna mount it on my bow. And filming from my hat is almost pointless unless your just gonna watch. I like it though it's extremely light and easy to use.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

PSEXS said:


> I have a moultrie cam that has a hat clip mount but for the life of me cannot figure out how I'm gonna mount it on my bow. And filming from my hat is almost pointless unless your just gonna watch. I like it though it's extremely light and easy to use.


can you mount it on the top of your sight housing ?


----------



## PSEXS (Apr 30, 2010)

If my sights had some sort a flat place on them I think I would be able to but its to round, maybe some extra strength velcro would hold it on? The cam is totally flat on bottom.


----------



## jose_escobar22 (Jul 18, 2009)

It's a roscoby riser cam. This will be the first season I use it. The picture quality seems decent while shooting outside at the target.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Judge10 said:


> Live4rut- how quiet is that mount? I've been looking into one for myself? how is the video during a shot?


The mount is quiet as could be. Very nice design and doesn't rattle, ting, etc. No change in noise shooting with or without the mount.

Video right at the shot does have a little jump but EVERY bow mounted camera will have it. It's not terrible and I'm sure it would be a little less on a bow like the General. Just watch a high speed video of a compound bow being shot and it's not hard to figure out where that instant of shake comes from :mg:

It's very easy to stay on target after the shot. If following through is part of your normal shot routine you wont' have any issues. If you don't follow through then you will need to work on keeping the target in your sights after the shot. Whatever you see through your sights is what the camera is going to see as well. This will only be tricky after shooting a deer when you aren't thinking about following it through the woods with your bow site.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I just bought a Playsport cam and now I need mount.......TTT this thread.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

I tried a couple including the Insane Archery Mount. None of them were very solid, especially the Insane mount which is plastic and buzzed like a bumble bee. The most solid mount I have found is the BowPix mount. The camera I use is a Panasonic SDR-S26 - 70x Zoom.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

sixgunluv said:


> I tried a couple including the Insane Archery Mount. None of them were very solid, especially the Insane mount which is plastic and buzzed like a bumble bee. The most solid mount I have found is the BowPix mount. The camera I use is a Panasonic SDR-S26 - 70x Zoom.


Does that cam have a manual focus?


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

flinginairos said:


> Here's mine. made it myself and it works awesome. Very little shake and it really easy to stay on the target even when the cam is zoomed in.


Do you have a zoom button on your grip?


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone know of a mount that works with a Samsung Captivate?


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the ebay spycam on top of my sight, it does vibrate at the shot but is good enough for what I need.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

medicsnoke said:


> Do you have a zoom button on your grip?


No, thats just the screw hole for my grip.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hunt Rite Accessories archer's media grip & Iphone4. Great combo!


----------



## Archieup (Jun 28, 2006)

Here's mine!
Panasonic SDR-7


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Some very nice setup's....keep em' coming....


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

Check out the "Flex Cam"....

http://smokinrackproducts.com/


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Pic of my BowPix mount, as you can see it is solid, much more so and with less vibration than the plastic or thin aluminum platforms. My only issue was having to bend the bolt a little to get an angle that offers the most out of the 70x zoom of my Panasonic SDR S-26.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

medicsnoke said:


> Does that cam have a manual focus?


Yes......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qga6UMpFH9s


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

sixgunluv said:


> Pic of my BowPix mount, as you can see it is solid, much more so and with less vibration than the plastic or thin aluminum platforms. My only issue was having to bend the bolt a little to get an angle that offers the most out of the 70x zoom of my Panasonic SDR S-26.


WOW does that look SOLID......how much and where did you get that? looks nice.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

sixgunluv said:


> Pic of my BowPix mount, as you can see it is solid, much more so and with less vibration than the plastic or thin aluminum platforms. My only issue was having to bend the bolt a little to get an angle that offers the most out of the 70x zoom of my Panasonic SDR S-26.


Doesnt get any more solid than that LOL. Good job!


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Omen with the GoPro


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

onlyaspike said:


> WOW does that look SOLID......how much and where did you get that? looks nice.


http://www.bowpix.com/Home.html


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

does anyone have actual video from their setup??


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> does anyone have actual video from their setup??


x2 ...love to see the outcome


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm uploading a crappy video of a squirrel on youtube with the GoPro, you cant see the squirrel but you can see the picture quality and what it does being attached to an omen...


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a video of mine in action. I didnt have the Playsport until bow season was over last year so hopefully I will get some bow kills on film this year!


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Sixgunluv - the only thing I can tink is that you didn't have it tightned down because I never get a buzzing sound. This is a video with a Kodak PlaySport Zx3. Be sure to watch the video in HD... 720P is best!!


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a video I just received a few weeks ago... no buzzing sound (sorry it's not HD!).


----------



## RawJuice (Aug 16, 2011)

Live4Rut said:


> Insane Archery camera mount. Just buy it and save the hassle of trying to engineer one yourself. Definitely a quality product and can't wait to put it to use in a few weeks!


Thats a nice setup, thats what I need to do!


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is mine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfuu_2UC-LQ


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

InsaneArchery said:


> Sixgunluv - the only thing I can tink is that you didn't have it tightned down because I never get a buzzing sound. This is a video with a Kodak PlaySport Zx3. Be sure to watch the video in HD... 720P is best!!


I like this one LOL


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> I like this one LOL


Thanks flinginairos... me too! I play on my 42" LCD tv and it cracks me up everytime I watch it! I just LOVE the quality picture using the Kodak PlaySport Zx3, it's the perfect camera for this type of application. NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Guys i'm not knocking others choice of mounts, just picked what works for me, actually the footage you guys have was better than what i got with some of those mounts. Here's footage of a 7pt i killed last year, please excuse the terrible/rushed shot, I did have to finish him off quietly at the end of the video. The footage is not nearly as clear when put into photobucket for some reason.
I remember when i inquired about bow mounted cams for getting personal footage/hunting memories for personal collection. I was told on another website that it would be *complete crap and not worth putting a cam on your bow* also was told there was no way you could keep the animal in frame and a tree arm camera mount is the ONLY acceptable mehtod......i think we have proven that is clearly not the case. At least not for personal collection/memories.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=My7ptonBowCam.mp4

Deadeye....that's great footage, very little vibration! Your practice range is a little scary though...lol


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a nice video... nice shot! It looked like it was quartering to you? Hey it's a BBD, right! What kind of camera were you using, a palmcorder? And you're so right on the bow self recording who-ha. Like anything else, it just takes practice, practice, practice.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

InsaneArchery said:


> That's a nice video... nice shot! It looked like it was quartering to you? Hey it's a BBD, right! What kind of camera were you using, a palmcorder? And you're so right on the bow self recording who-ha. Like anything else, it just takes practice, practice, practice.


Panasonic SDR S-26 w/70x Zoom

Another video from the same stand, I also put this 8pt on the wall. Shots range from 6-15yds from this stand...no need to worry about trying to put 3 arrows in a golf ball at 80yds like some talk about on AT....lol.


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=biggerbuck2010.mp4


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone ever had an issue with not being able to tighten the stabilizer down enough on the Insane Mount? My only concern would be getting the stabilizer tight enough to prevent any noise... I might just mount it in the holes for the fixed quiver... anyone do that?


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Putt4Doe said:


> anyone ever had an issue with not being able to tighten the stabilizer down enough on the Insane Mount? My only concern would be getting the stabilizer tight enough to prevent any noise... I might just mount it in the holes for the fixed quiver... anyone do that?



Is it that the stabilizer screw is short? If so, sometimes the stabilizer screw has the ability to make it longer using a standard Allen wrench. 









Regarding using the holes for the fixed quiver... I do it all the time and it works fine. As always, I would use a washer in between the mount and the stabilizer or quiver hole. It allow everything to be tightened up while applying even pressure to the base of the mount.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

InsaneArchery said:


> Thanks flinginairos... me too! I play on my 42" LCD tv and it cracks me up everytime I watch it! I just LOVE the quality picture using the Kodak PlaySport Zx3, it's the perfect camera for this type of application. NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!


I agree. I have been using my Playsport all summer for kayaking and fourwheeling and its awesome. I got some SWEET shots the other day with the cam set up beside a mud hole and running through it with my fourwheeler splashing mud all over it. Cant do that with too many cams LOL! Fun little camera to have around.


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Otterbox mount


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

InsaneArchery said:


> Is it that the stabilizer screw is short? If so, sometimes the stabilizer screw has the ability to make it longer using a standard Allen wrench.
> 
> View attachment 1159682
> 
> ...


Awesome... thanks!!! Any pics of the mount on the bow using the fixed quiver holes?


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

This is my typical setup. If I don't have a strong cellular signal in my hunting spot, I take off the iPhone but I always leave on the two Zx3's... they're locked 'n loaded!!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

SWEET Vids fella's.......Ill have my Playsport/Insane mount on it a couple days....stay tuned for some more vids....


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

InsaneArchery said:


> This is my typical setup. If I don't have a strong cellular signal in my hunting spot, I take off the iPhone but I always leave on the two Zx3's... they're locked 'n loaded!!
> 
> View attachment 1159817


I think you might need one on the other side for balance sake HAHAHA! Nice set-up.


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah!! 99% of the time I only have the one on the riser and one on the stabilizer. I really like the way the iPhone mount up though!


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

onlyaspike said:


> SWEET Vids fella's.......Ill have my Playsport/Insane mount on it a couple days....stay tuned for some more vids....


Let me know as soon as you have something... I can't wait to see it!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

InsaneArchery said:


> Let me know as soon as you have something... I can't wait to see it!


Depending on how well everything turns out I just might buy another mount for the 2nd bow, it would save me alot of time throughout the year.I have the Insane Mount on my Z7Xtreme right now, I took some shots w/ the mount bolted on through my stabilizer hole and it seems rock solid...no vibration at all and I really like the fact of how the camera arm is adjustable and has a "positive" locking position. It seems like a GREAT mount so far ( can't wait to "shoot" some footage).


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

Im just going to have to buy one of these mounts dont have the time to make one. Man this is some really cool ideas.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Great thread! cant wait to see all the videos pop up on here when you guys start putting some deer down. Hopefully I can get some of my own! :wink:


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is a pic of the PlaySport mounted on the Flex Cam. You can adjust this any way you want to, right side, left side, middle, etc... You can also mount it in your stabilizer hole if you wish. The mount that goes on your gun barrel fits over my Stokerized stab so thats how I run mine. You can put any kind of bend you want to in it to minimize shock and vibration. You can also use your smartphone as well. The holder arms adjust for different sized phones, plus it comes with security bands as well.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

can the zx5 be used like the 3? this is all new to me and I am liking the reviews on the zx5, just have to see which mount to use for the camera.

what are the weights of the insane mount and the flex cam? costs?

for those that have the zx3, how is it in low light conditions for early mornings & late evenings? Any video of that time period?


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> can the zx5 be used like the 3? this is all new to me and I am liking the reviews on the zx5, just have to see which mount to use for the camera.
> 
> what are the weights of the insane mount and the flex cam? costs?
> 
> for those that have the zx3, how is it in low light conditions for early mornings & late evenings? Any video of that time period?


Although I don't have the ZX5 I highly recommend getting it if you are thinking about going with the Kodak Playsport. The ZX5 is simply the newest model of the Playsport, it's an upgraded ZX3. They came out with it a few weeks after I already ordered my ZX3 or I would have it instead.

These are not my videos but they show the ZX3 in a low-light coniditon. Not too bad. Keep in mind, picture quality can be reduced dramatically when uploading to youtube. I know when I reviewed my GoPro helmet cam videos they were amazing right off the card but once I put them on youtube they were "decent"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqB6w4-K3yg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI2Bv5jqACQ&feature=related


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I think I will go w/the zx5 in BLACK, esp since it has that built in stabilization which will only help. Now to keep searching opinions on which bow mount.

this is pretty cool. I got tired of luggin my handy cam around in the woods videoing then setting it down in case I was going to shoot just to pick it back up.

what max sd card do these accept for best video?


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> I think I will go w/the zx5 in BLACK, esp since it has that built in stabilization which will only help. Now to keep searching opinions on which bow mount.
> 
> this is pretty cool. I got tired of luggin my handy cam around in the woods videoing then setting it down in case I was going to shoot just to pick it back up.
> 
> what max sd card do these accept for best video?


DO NOT GET THE ZX5 !!! It has some sort of "floating stabilization lense" which when mounted to a bow and shot the vibration causes the camera to go out of focus......I just purchased a ZX5 and had to return it ....so now Im waiting on my ZX3 playsport to arrive. ...Ill try and find some info on this and post it....


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I copied this from a pm I got from another member on here:

"The reason I do not sell the Zx5 is because it has a different type of lens mechanism. The Zx5 utilizes a "floating lens" technology and it has proven to work inconsistently for this type of application. Kodak has informed me that the lens will go out of focus when the bow is shot and will take several second to regain its focus. For that reason I tell all of my customers to stay with the Zx3 (which is actually a better camera). Martin Kresinske (aka Kodak Outdoors on AT) said this in a recent post "The Zx5, because of an advanced image stabilization system that was made to help with hand held applications, has adversely effected application in high shock/vibration environments. Stick with the Zx3 for bow mounted applications."


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's a video on the ZX5 definately showing what Im talking about....

http://youtu.be/1-K8BKvQj6o


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

onlyaspike said:


> I copied this from a pm I got from another member on here:
> 
> "The reason I do not sell the Zx5 is because it has a different type of lens mechanism. The Zx5 utilizes a "floating lens" technology and it has proven to work inconsistently for this type of application. Kodak has informed me that the lens will go out of focus when the bow is shot and will take several second to regain its focus. For that reason I tell all of my customers to stay with the Zx3 (which is actually a better camera). Martin Kresinske (aka Kodak Outdoors on AT) said this in a recent post "The Zx5, because of an advanced image stabilization system that was made to help with hand held applications, has adversely effected application in high shock/vibration environments. Stick with the Zx3 for bow mounted applications."


This is news to me. Definitely makes me feel better about getting the previous model after all. Thanks for the heads-up, anyone looking for a new cam can completely disregard my ZX5 recommendation!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

wow that is a great youtube moment right there!! ahhh man that sux..


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks onlyaspike... I was missing the video proof, now I have it! :thumbs_up


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

InsaneArchery said:


> Thanks onlyaspike... I was missing the video proof, now I have it! :thumbs_up


And thank you for all the help. This is what A.T. should be about....archers helping archers.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I've got the eBay keyfob cam on my sight and a contour hd with handle bar mount on the way.


----------



## Iowa-lefty (Mar 15, 2006)

Insane Archery mount.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Here is a video shooting my bow with the ZX5 mounted to it. You can here the vibration. The vibration is from the camera and not how it is mounted.

http://youtu.be/Q7Z7sj5-hUo


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

More pics of Flex Cam...


----------



## Thadchad1 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Omen with the GoPro


Deadeye...did you camo the GoPro yourself or did you buy it like that?


----------



## DeadInside25 (Sep 12, 2010)

The camera is a sport VU, works pretty well. When the shot goes off the vibration will make camera go fuzzy. I have put a piece of foam between camera and mount, will be shooting today to see it that helps.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

DeadInside25 said:


> The camera is a sport VU, works pretty well. When the shot goes off the vibration will make camera go fuzzy. I have put a piece of foam between camera and mount, will be shooting today to see it that helps.


Bowpix mount?..............


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is mine. I just threw this old camera on it since I used my FinePix J38 to take the picture. :lol: 










Here's a vid I made before adding the damper between the camera and the mount. The mount is actually bicycle reflector brackets. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DhpxhEClVg

It's quieter and more still now. It seems the sound is from the camera itself, so adding the mini-damper made a huge difference.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Buster of Xs said:


> Here is mine. I just threw this old camera on it since I used my FinePix J38 to take the picture. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's great video...very clear with minimal vibration....and cost.  You could edit out a frame or two and probably get a clear view of the arrow in flight for any shot over 15yds and have a very nice video for you collection. You've got what I was told was impossible to get with a bow mounted cam.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

sixgunluv said:


> That's great video...very clear with minimal vibration....and cost. You could edit out a frame or two and probably get a clear view of the arrow in flight for any shot over 15yds and have a very nice video for you collection. You've got what I was told was impossible to get with a bow mounted cam.


It's even better now. Adding that $7 Fivics mini damper (a mini Doinker would work, too, but costs $25) made a lot of difference. That and making the mount go through a rubber wiring grommet instead it attaching to a piece of metal.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

buster, what kind of camera were you using?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

mathews extreme carbon fiber with Kodak playsport


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

buckeyboy said:


> mathews extreme carbon fiber with Kodak playsport


Do you have videos that I can see with your playsport? I am assuming it is a ZX5.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Im looking to put 1 on my extreme tactical too


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

NateUK said:


> Deadeye...did you camo the GoPro yourself or did you buy it like that?


Campbell cameras makes the camo skin for it!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

evworld said:


> Do you have videos that I can see with your playsport? I am assuming it is a ZX5.


here ya go
http://youtu.be/h65p1bjJdmc


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

buckeyboy said:


> here ya go
> http://youtu.be/h65p1bjJdmc


Your camera doesn't have the buzzing sound as bad as mine did....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7Z7sj5-hUo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

for you guys who have the zx5, 1. can you yourself hear the vibration when you shoot or only on the video? & 2. are you going to keep the unit & hunt with it?


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> here ya go
> http://youtu.be/h65p1bjJdmc


VERY Good video.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> for you guys who have the zx5, 1. can you yourself hear the vibration when you shoot or only on the video? & 2. are you going to keep the unit & hunt with it?


The rattling is external and could be heard. I returned mine and will use my ZX3. My hopes is the 2012 model will be better. I believe my camera might be worse than others. I am still trying to find other cameras that have the rattling noise and compare it to mine.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

evworld said:


> The rattling is external and could be heard. I returned mine and will use my ZX3. My hopes is the 2012 model will be better. I believe my camera might be worse than others. I am still trying to find other cameras that have the rattling noise and compare it to mine.


I thought the same about if a 2012 model comes out, but don't know holw or who could express to them about the rattle.
It doesn't seem all that bad and for long that I may just go with the zx5 over the zx3 just because of some of the newer features. Still not pulled the trigger though. I mainly want it for my hunt in November in Barry, IL.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Season opens on the 19th,..i will let ya all know how it works sometime after that. I made the mount.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

After I saw this video I had to order a BowFinger 2.0............it's exactly what i've been looking for from the beginning. Solid, versatile and the only mount i have seen that will allow me to adjust for elevation angle.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> I thought the same about if a 2012 model comes out, but don't know holw or who could express to them about the rattle.
> It doesn't seem all that bad and for long that I may just go with the zx5 over the zx3 just because of some of the newer features. Still not pulled the trigger though. I mainly want it for my hunt in November in Barry, IL.


You can edit the video too if you want....


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

sixgunluv said:


> After I saw this video I had to order a BowFinger 2.0............it's exactly what i've been looking for from the beginning. Solid, versatile and the only mount i have seen that will allow me to adjust for elevation angle.


I seen the bowfinger before.... I like the way you can mount it to ther riser.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

evworld said:


> The rattling is external and could be heard. I returned mine and will use my ZX3. My hopes is the 2012 model will be better. I believe my camera might be worse than others. I am still trying to find other cameras that have the rattling noise and compare it to mine.


The ZX5 that I bought had the same exact rattling /vibration as yours when turned on.....same as in the Youtube video you made showing you tapping it when powered on....I didnt have the mount yet to try it "bow-mounted" and see the vibration at the shot as you did though, but I assumed it would vibrate just as yours did when shot.....


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Well I finally got to try my setup on a deer last night but I ended up botching the shot and barely hitting her high in the shoulder. The video is good up until the arrow enters the deer and then I dropped the bow to see where she went. It works pretty good but I am glad I had my wife with me filming so I could actually see where I hit her. I will post the video up maybe later tonight. The Playsport did really good in the low light though, it was almost dark and you can see the deer good in the video.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

post it up asap


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

WVXFORCE said:


> post it up asap


Will do. I will post the vid from the other cam as well.


----------



## fiftyincher (Sep 2, 2010)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> for you guys who have the zx5, 1. can you yourself hear the vibration when you shoot or only on the video? & 2. are you going to keep the unit & hunt with it?


I _had_ one til my wife lost it. Mine did not have the buzzing/rattling when shooting, I never tapped on it though. I have another one on order, amazon has them for $109 right now. The zx5 is nice since it records in mp4 and not mov.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> Will do. I will post the vid from the other cam as well.


Lets see it brotha !!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I think that maybe the hardest part is after you shoot, you want to look & see where the deer is going then your going to think oh crap the camera is down because your paying more attn to the direction of the deer than the cam. That will be my test.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i used a cheap spy cam from ebay and tucked it into one of the sos bands on my stabilizer. it worked great and had really good video qaulity suprisingly. but it wouldnt recharge so i threw it away. might get another to try


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

kynknwl said:


> Hunt Rite Accessories archer's media grip & Iphone4. Great combo!
> View attachment 1158041


Got any pics or movies shooting this set up?


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

RichJ said:


> Otterbox mount


Got an Otterbox too. How did you build the mount?


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

RichJ said:


> Otterbox mount


I just ordered an otterbox for my iphone.. How did you do this? Did you buy it from somewhere. This is sweet.
Also will you take a video of a shot or two using this setup at twenty yards. I want to see how well it does.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

C-Dubya said:


> Got any pics or movies shooting this set up?


Here ya go...

http://youtu.be/vzbmWv2EnIE


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

kynknwl said:


> View attachment 1162539


Is this at twenty yards? Hardly any vibration at shot, and good quality. Ill be using my iphone if i can find a mount for cheap


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

hunter41606 said:


> Is this at twenty yards? Hardly any vibration at shot, and good quality. Ill be using my iphone if i can find a mount for cheap


Just a little over 20. The mount was around $35.


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

kynknwl said:


> Just a little over 20. The mount was around $35.


Can you take some pics showing this mount on your bow?


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

C-Dubya said:


> Can you take some pics showing this mount on your bow?


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

RE: Bowfinger 2.0 Camera Mount


evworld said:


> I seen the bowfinger before.... I like the way you can mount it to ther riser.


 
I like the way you can mount it so that you can quickly adjust it for elevation{important for high zoom cameras} and use the offset clamp to keep it straight in line with the riser or any degree of off set to compensate for the weight of your quiver. This is by far the most versatile/adjustable mount i've seen.... i have one ordered. It should be perfect for the Panasonic SDR S-26-70x cam i have. If i was using an I phone or one of the other similar playsport type camera i would use one of the other mounts like the one in the post above.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

what was that small camera that guy had on that bowfinger mount?


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

i think it's a GoPro


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Contour HD.....?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002QGSYZ4/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002VA57XC&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=098VB5KX1ZQ4WNBJNDX3

Alot of these action cams don't seem to have any zoom.....I would want at least 10x


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

You're right... I think it is a Contour HD. The other video I saw it looked like he was using a GoPro.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I scored with my bow cam set-up last night guys! had one come in at 30 yards and I drilled her. Got her going down on cam too! I will post up the short version for you guys before I edit the whole hunt. It was pretty sweet!


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

Cant wait to see it!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

It didnt get done mixing down before I had to leave for work so I will post it tonight. HD video takes FOREVER to work with!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

yup looks like its the contour hd. nooo definitely don't want that!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> It didnt get done mixing down before I had to leave for work so I will post it tonight. HD video takes FOREVER to work with!


can't wait


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> what was that small camera that guy had on that bowfinger mount?


The camera is a $100 Midland XTC-100


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

BowFinger 2.0

Got my new BowFinger mount today. Man I must say this thing is awesome. Exactly what I was looking for all along. Left,right, up, down, front, back, stab, no stab, straight, offset, minimal vibration, it's got it all. As you can see in the bottom pic the allen bolt that sets friction allows me to change elevation at an angle so I can use any zoom at any range.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

sixgunluv said:


> BowFinger 2.0
> 
> Got my new BowFinger mount today. Man I must say this thing is awesome. Exactly what I was looking for all along. Left,right, up, down, front, back, stab, no stab, straight, offset, minimal vibration, it's got it all. As you can see in the bottom pic the allen bolt that sets friction allows me to change elevation at an angle so I can use any zoom at any range.


Looks good! I like it!


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

flinginairos said:


> Looks good! I like it!


 This vid shows "some" of the possibilities.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

sixgunluv said:


> BowFinger 2.0
> 
> Got my new BowFinger mount today. Man I must say this thing is awesome. Exactly what I was looking for all along. Left,right, up, down, front, back, stab, no stab, straight, offset, minimal vibration, it's got it all. As you can see in the bottom pic the allen bolt that sets friction allows me to change elevation at an angle so I can use any zoom at any range.


how much did it cost? what camera you putting on it?


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

I have two bowfinger 2.0 coming to me as well. They are awesome I cant wait to get mine. I will do a full review as well once mine come in. I love the fact that you can put one on the upper part of the riser facing back to film you the hunter and one on the lower part of the riser to film where you shoot. Of course you can just use the stablizer bushing as well. There are many options. The original bowfinger is just under $25 + shipping and the bowfinger 2.0 is just under $50 + shipping.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> how much did it cost? what camera you putting on it?


 I have a Panasonic SDR S-26 w/70x Zoom.


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have seen some using Iphones and was wondering how good they were in low light. I have been thinking of buying a Playsport but I already have a Iphone4 and my wife has a Flip.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

clint6760 said:


> I have seen some using Iphones and was wondering how good they were in low light. I have been thinking of buying a Playsport but I already have a Iphone4 and my wife has a Flip.


This video I poster earlier: http://youtu.be/vzbmWv2EnIE That is almost dark outside, probably past legal shooting hours. It did a lot better than I expected. It was recorded using my iPhone4....


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah that is alot better than I expected. I was concerned in the thick woods it gets pretty dark fast. Does anyone have any comparisons between a Flip, Playsport, and Iphone?


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Wheres the best place to get a camo skin or cover for the Kodak Playsport?


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

onlyaspike said:


> Wheres the best place to get a camo skin or cover for the Kodak Playsport?


try eBay


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> try eBay


 I looked on ebay for a skin for the Playsport and couldnt find them, I did see some on Amazon for $8 +$6 shipping....


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I am still trying to get my video uploaded. Having problems with it  I will get it eventually LOL


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

onlyaspike said:


> Wheres the best place to get a camo skin or cover for the Kodak Playsport?


http://www.istyles.com/treestand-kodak-playsport-zx3-skin-p-57572.html

Just make sure you get the matte one so it doesn't glare so much.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is the video from my doe kill.....


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> Here is the video from my doe kill.....


was that with a zx5? what mount were you using that u then took it off your bow at the end?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> was that with a zx5? what mount were you using that u then took it off your bow at the end?


Its a ZX3. I was using one of the flex tripods at the end. I had it sitting on top of my backpack.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

alright now i want to see someone whose going to keep using the zx5 and their kill on video


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> alright now i want to see someone whose going to keep using the zx5 and their kill on video


Hopefully I will have that for you when our season opens in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

customarrows said:


> Hopefully I will have that for you when our season opens in a couple weeks!!!


cool because PA opens here the 1st but I am more looking for it when I head to my annual Pike County Il bowhunt in Nov.
I am thinking of going with the zx5 even though it has that stabilization vibe, but it only lasts minimal and its no different so far of the zx3 being shot when the bow goes off and the blurr is there until the person gets the bow back on the animal after its shot.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Archieup said:


> Here's mine!
> Panasonic SDR-7
> 
> View attachment 1158094


Like the looks of the ground bow holder. Seems to do a good job with your parallel limbs. Tell everyone what kind it is and where to get one.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice vid and Great shot....congrats.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Heres one I created..Pics are at the end of the video. Its just a cabinet corner brace.


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> Here is the video from my doe kill.....


Great video!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, heres my 1st Playsport video. I mounted the Playsport to an InsaneArchery camera mount to my 28/70 Z7Xtreme. Im gonna have to work on gripping the bow a little to keep the target in view during impact. Im using a Carter Evo+ release and I dont "grip" the bow so the bow jumps quite a bit when the release fires/triggers. What are some pointers in setting everything up?
http://youtu.be/n-sNgI3pqkc


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

onlyaspike said:


> Well, heres my 1st Playsport video. I mounted the Playsport to an InsaneArchery camera mount to my 28/70 Z7Xtreme. Im gonna have to work on gripping the bow a little to keep the target in view during impact. Im using a Carter Evo+ release and I dont "grip" the bow so the bow jumps quite a bit when the release fires/triggers. What are some pointers in setting everything up?
> http://youtu.be/n-sNgI3pqkc


good shooting! just have to work on the roller coaster filming. that is also what I worry about w/the z7 extreme. Its top heavy so the bow falls away from u nice & I want as little weight as possible and my stab is very light. So I am not sure if I will keep a stab even on it pending on what mount I get.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=120110916-070450.mp4[/video]

this morning on the stand..... Panasonic SDR S-26/ 70x Got caught with my release in my pocket. Mostly just checking the cam out in low light, lots of shadows where i was this morning. After I got the release out of my pocket i put it on inside out and upside down.... by the time i actually got to draw i didn't get the shot i wanted so i passed. It's tough to play cameraman and hunt at the same time.


----------



## Nightforce (Nov 7, 2009)

sixgunluv said:


> [video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view¤t=120110916-070450.mp4[/video]
> 
> this morning on the stand..... Panasonic SDR S-26/ 70x Got caught with my release in my pocket. Mostly just checking the cam out in low light, lots of shadows where i was this morning. After I got the release out of my pocket i put it on inside out and upside down.... by the time i actually got to draw i didn't get the shot i wanted so i passed. It's tough to play cameraman and hunt at the same time.


How long did it take for you to receive your Bowfinger 2.0 after you ordered it? I guess you ordered directly from bowfinger archery?


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

I got my bowfinger 2.0 days after I ordered it. I probably would have got it the next day but I ordered it late in the afternoon so they had to wait to the next day to get it out. They have great customer service and I could not be more satisfied. The mount looks better in person. I will get pics up later this weekend!


----------



## Nightforce (Nov 7, 2009)

customarrows said:


> I got my bowfinger 2.0 days after I ordered it. I probably would have got it the next day but I ordered it late in the afternoon so they had to wait to the next day to get it out. They have great customer service and I could not be more satisfied. The mount looks better in person. I will get pics up later this weekend!


Cool! Would love to see the pics. I think I will order Monday...i have the Contour+ cam coming the middle of next week.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's what I did today....Tightened everything down pretty snug,gripped the bow more to help hold the camera on target at the shot, and tried my Tru Ball Beast2 wrist strap/index finger release...so I had somewhat of an idea of when the bow was gonna fire....there's definately an improvement.Im not sure what helped the most but it worked.


http://youtu.be/Z_HDn0ekHao


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

Using my Galaxy S. Have a couple practice videos on my youtube channel.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

onlyaspike said:


> Here's what I did today....Tightened everything down pretty snug,gripped the bow more to help hold the camera on target at the shot, and tried my Tru Ball Beast2 wrist strap/index finger release...so I had somewhat of an idea of when the bow was gonna fire....there's definately an improvement.Im not sure what helped the most but it worked.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Z_HDn0ekHao


Very nice... your ready!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

onlyaspike said:


> Here's what I did today....Tightened everything down pretty snug,gripped the bow more to help hold the camera on target at the shot, and tried my Tru Ball Beast2 wrist strap/index finger release...so I had somewhat of an idea of when the bow was gonna fire....there's definately an improvement.Im not sure what helped the most but it worked.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Z_HDn0ekHao



you got it made now, I wouldn't change a thing. Looks good & still on target even with the release change. I buy 2 of the same release so in case 1 is down I have a back up. I had issues in tournaments that I went to same brand, diff model and my impact was off when shooting.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

no new vidz??


----------



## james1097 (Mar 26, 2011)

Trying this system this year


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone with a zx5 going to use it for hunting or not?


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> anyone with a zx5 going to use it for hunting or not?


I had ZX5 and returned it. I am going to stick with the ZX3 another year...


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Just got my Bowfinger. This thing is solid!

I took a quick video at the parking lot to test it with my Kodak Zi8. I'll get that up on YouTube later tonight. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

onlyaspike said:


> Here's what I did today....Tightened everything down pretty snug,gripped the bow more to help hold the camera on target at the shot, and tried my Tru Ball Beast2 wrist strap/index finger release...so I had somewhat of an idea of when the bow was gonna fire....there's definately an improvement.Im not sure what helped the most but it worked.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Z_HDn0ekHao


Onlyaspike - that looks very clean, I like it a lot!! Much better than the first one. Who would think that your release would make a difference??? Go figure! Well, your ready to rock 'n roll now! Let's see some action videos! :thumbs_up


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

InsaneArchery said:


> Onlyaspike - that looks very clean, I like it a lot!! Much better than the first one. Who would think that your release would make a difference??? Go figure! Well, your ready to rock 'n roll now! Let's see some action videos! :thumbs_up


Hopefully this Saturday....it's the Ohio archery opener.....I cant wait.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

onlyaspike said:


> Hopefully this Saturday....it's the Ohio archery opener.....I cant wait.


Good luck man!


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice ideas! Thanks all!


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

ram mount with kodak playsport


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

No luck this past Saturday.....I saw a bunch, but they were all just out of range for me & my Dorado....


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone compare pluses & minues of insane mount to the bowfinger 2.0?


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0nfpFRs8OA good comparison but I think it shows the huge difference when playing in slow motion, but that isn't typicaly when showing off your hunt compared to 2nd guessing your shot if you made a bad one. I think either camera is good, maybe the next model out will be the best of both worlds. Too bad they can't have a newer model or generation out now. Does anyone know about the Gen 2 ZX5's difference is yet??


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Anybody tried insane archery mount with a flip cam? I think Im giong to go with insane but dont wanna drop another 150 on a camera,


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Forgot to add this a while back.

Bowfinger 2.0 with the Kodak Zi8. I'm pretty impressed. 

Test shot at target at 20 yards (decent light):





Squirrel shot at 15 yards (poor light):


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

what is the zx5 and a mount going to cost me?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

CootShooter said:


> Forgot to add this a while back.
> 
> Bowfinger 2.0 with the Kodak Zi8. I'm pretty impressed.
> 
> ...


That first video is weird. Made me dizzy to watch it. Something about the way it was focusing was kinda strange. Does it always do that?


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the Zi8.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Buckhavoc said:


> what is the zx5 and a mount going to cost me?


 I got a Kodak PLaysport ZX3 package( Playsport, 4GB SDHC card, floating wrist strap) for $99 at Walmart.com, Walmart sells the ZX5 for $159-$179 but the website had the ZX5's for $109(on sale)....You might want to search through this thread and look for some of the test video from the zx5 shot while mounted on a bow....I posted some links to some Youtube video I found on this....I originally bought the Zx5 but returned it do to the lense vibrating when it was turned on....InsaneArchery sells a whole "kit" that includes a reconditioned ZX3 Playsport,camo skin and mount.....you could look there also.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> That first video is weird. Made me dizzy to watch it. Something about the way it was focusing was kinda strange. Does it always do that?


I used the "Stabilize" function in the "Edit this video" tools via YouTube.


Here is the video WITHOUT the Stabilize feature:






And here is the one WITH the Stabilize feature:


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't see how the arrow can be moving when the camera isn't. Also, don't understand how the camera can be zooming in at the same time that the shot is taken. Something isn't right with this video.


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is a very low light (and fogy too!) video recorded this morning with the Kodak PlaySport Zx3 mounted on a Z7 using the InsaneArchery mount. You can see how important it is to use a lighted arrow nock.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought the same thing LOL! I thought I went cross-eyed for a minute. Very strange.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

InsaneArchery said:


> Here is a very low light (and fogy too!) video recorded this morning with the Kodak PlaySport Zx3 mounted on a Z7 using the InsaneArchery mount. You can see how important it is to use a lighted arrow nock.


Cool video. Wish it would have been zoomed in a little more. I couldnt see the deer until it took off. Still cool though!


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

InsaneArchery said:


> I don't see how the arrow can be moving when the camera isn't. Also, don't understand how the camera can be zooming in at the same time that the shot is taken. Something isn't right with this video.





flinginairos said:


> I thought the same thing LOL! I thought I went cross-eyed for a minute. Very strange.


I used the "Stabilize" feature on YouTube... I think it must take each frame separately and create some kind of mean or median between them.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> Cool video. Wish it would have been zoomed in a little more. I couldnt see the deer until it took off. Still cool though!


Well I had no clue what was being shot at until I saw th arrow fly and had noidea it was a deer. My eye caught movement following a rain droplet rolling down the camera screen which I thought was a deer or **** or something walking under the leaves as I was waiting for it to come out from under, then saw the arrow being drawn back and when the arrow flew, I was like, wth was he shooting at up there? Guess nothing is close to perfect but still better than nothing doing it yourself.
How far was that bait pile???


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

The video is much better watched on YouTube in HD. Just click the YouTube icon on the bottom right side of the screen and then set it to 720p HD, you'll see it all much clearer. That "droplet rolling down the camera" is a squirrel running in the leaves. The corn is 32 yards from the stand.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

here is a zx3 & GoPro comparison. I lean towards the zx3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMCNtSV0Jj8


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is my kill from this morning. I LOVE this set-up!!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

excellent, just you had me getting dizzy with the camera so close to the ground when tracking her.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> excellent, just you had me getting dizzy with the camera so close to the ground when tracking her.


LOL. Sorry bout that.


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> LOL. Sorry bout that.


Nice shot!!! Congratulations and nice video footage! I leave on the 19th for a 7day mule deer hunt in SD... I can't wait!!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> Here is my kill from this morning. I LOVE this set-up!!!


You did a GREAT JOB on editing the video....You put it all together GREAT....SWEET!!!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

onlyaspike said:


> You did a GREAT JOB on editing the video....You put it all together GREAT....SWEET!!!


Thanks!! Nothing fancy but it gets the job done:wink:


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Thats how you put em down! Nice video!


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's my rig. No blind needed, I just hide behind the cameras.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

The bowfinger 2.0 is the way to go for self filming.... so many mounting options and rock steady performance!


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

Onlyaspike,
What editing software are you using for your video? I have my first raw footage but need to download an editor software now. I want to be able to splice in the slow-mo like you did on that doe kill.
Thanks.


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess my question was for "Flinginairos"... nice job with the video by the way.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

anone have any new vids??? luv seeing them

please do share about editing software


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

so... what video camera has everyone decided is the best? At first I was thinking the playsport was a lock, but now I'm considering something with some more zoom... suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Putt4Doe said:


> so... what video camera has everyone decided is the best? At first I was thinking the playsport was a lock, but now I'm considering something with some more zoom... suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


 My Panasonic SDR S-26 has a 70x Zoom......


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

sixgunluv said:


> My Panasonic SDR S-26 has a 70x Zoom......


Is it HD? Hows the image stabilization? How do you like the camera overall?


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Shoot


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Putt4Doe said:


> Is it HD? Hows the image stabilization? How do you like the camera overall?


No HD, yes it has image stabilization. I like it alot. Not the best in low light but then again it's a $225 cam that can be mounted to the bow.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I think the editing question was for me, I am using Majix Movie Edit Pro 17. It is around $50 at BestBuy. Its pretty easy to use and has some nice features. It wont do anything real fancy but it does have some nice transitions and stuff like that.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

LOL, good luck turning them all on in time for the shot! HAHA. Nice looking mount though, I REALLY like the looks of that!


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks flinginairos.
More questions. I think you are using the Playsport? Do you use it zoomed in when you are hunting? Is it zoomed in during the doe shot in your vid that you posted?


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Rearranged the Bowfinger to make it easier to get to in the heat of the moment by turning it backwards. Only issue is that I have to take off my quiver to run the camera. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Superdeuce said:


> Thanks flinginairos.
> More questions. I think you are using the Playsport? Do you use it zoomed in when you are hunting? Is it zoomed in during the doe shot in your vid that you posted?


Yep, I am using the playsport. I hit the zoom button twice when I shot that doe. I wish I would have hit it one more time. The cool thing about the Playsport is that about halfway through the zoom range the picture actually gets clearer. I filmed a few rifle kills with it zoomed all the way in and the picture is still good.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone used the refurb zx3's? or not recommended? issues? heck eBay has them for $74.99 & free shipping. dude has 105 of them


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

Flinginairos,
Thanks. Looks like you have it mounted on the stab with a side offset? Are you using the bowfinger2.0 or what mount are you using? 

I got a GoPro earlier this season. I like it other than dissapointed how far things appear without the zoom feature beyond 10yards. I have used as a head mount which I like other than partially blocks the actual shot. On somewhat of an impulse purchase, I picked up a ZX3 last weekend when I saw one on clearance. Was thinking of mounting on the bow, and set with full zoom, and run both cams and edit portions of each into the final video. Just trying to figure out how I want to mount my ZX3 now. Leaning towards the bowfinger 2.0 at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a video that I made with the GoPro and ZX3 setup. Now you could mount the GoPro behind the ZX3 facing back at you for the shooter shot.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

what size sd cards are you guys w/a zx3 using & brand? want to know recommendations for quality plus how long of a battery life are you getting? Debating on getting a 2nd battery for backup.


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> what size sd cards are you guys w/a zx3 using & brand? want to know recommendations for quality plus how long of a battery life are you getting? Debating on getting a 2nd battery for backup.


 I'm useing a 8gb class 10 card that takes real good videos,the brand is PNY from best buy. I don't know about the battery life yet.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> what size sd cards are you guys w/a zx3 using & brand? want to know recommendations for quality plus how long of a battery life are you getting? Debating on getting a 2nd battery for backup.


I am using an 8 gig. Not sure what class though. The video quality is really good. For batteries, find them on Amazon and they are WAY cheaper. I bought two extras for around $3 per battery and they last just as long as the stock one.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Superdeuce said:


> Flinginairos,
> Thanks. Looks like you have it mounted on the stab with a side offset? Are you using the bowfinger2.0 or what mount are you using?
> 
> I got a GoPro earlier this season. I like it other than dissapointed how far things appear without the zoom feature beyond 10yards. I have used as a head mount which I like other than partially blocks the actual shot. On somewhat of an impulse purchase, I picked up a ZX3 last weekend when I saw one on clearance. Was thinking of mounting on the bow, and set with full zoom, and run both cams and edit portions of each into the final video. Just trying to figure out how I want to mount my ZX3 now. Leaning towards the bowfinger 2.0 at the moment.
> ...


I have a v-block behind my stabilzer and the I am using my own mount that I made mounted to the block. I really like the looks of the Bowfinger. It would be really cool to have the GoPro set to look at at you while you shoot and the ZX3 out front. I tried mine on full zoom and didnt really like it, it jumps a little to much for me. Around half zoom is perfect. I ordered a 2x zoom lens and a wide angle lens for the ZX3, they should be here next week. I will let you guys know how they work out!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> I ordered a 2x zoom lens and a wide angle lens for the ZX3, they should be here next week. I will let you guys know how they work out!


that I want to see


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

well after doing all the research and finally picking up a zx3, i am definatley not taht impressed..video quality is fine but it just may not be for me...
I shoot a monster xlr8, which is a damn beast to begin with..and the camera just adds a bit to much weight for me..gonna have to experiment a bit more after season! too heavy


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

WVXFORCE said:


> well after doing all the research and finally picking up a zx3, i am definatley not taht impressed..video quality is fine but it just may not be for me...
> I shoot a monster xlr8, which is a damn beast to begin with..and the camera just adds a bit to much weight for me..gonna have to experiment a bit more after season! too heavy


That is a downside if you have a bow that is already too heavy. Maybe try it without the stabilizer?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> that I want to see


My only concern is that they attach with a magnetic ring to the front. I dont know if the shock from the bow will knock it off or not. Hopefully it wont. 2x optical zoom will be really nice for bow range shots. If you guys want to check them out, go to Kodak.com and go to accessories. They are $19 per lens.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

WVXFORCE said:


> well after doing all the research and finally picking up a zx3, i am definatley not taht impressed..video quality is fine but it just may not be for me...
> I shoot a monster xlr8, which is a damn beast to begin with..and the camera just adds a bit to much weight for me..gonna have to experiment a bit more after season! too heavy


well you can always carry a camera in and a camera swing arm to mount on a tree. Then see which way would be lighter. But your holding a beast up as is. What mount do you have? The insane mount is very light, so bascially the weight of the camera & 4 ounces.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> what size sd cards are you guys w/a zx3 using & brand? want to know recommendations for quality plus how long of a battery life are you getting? Debating on getting a 2nd battery for backup.


Im using a 8gb SDHC card as well....I dont have any extra batteries yet. Not sure if I really need any, The cold weather aint here yet so I'm not sure if Ill need a spare because of that or not.....


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

spare would be for me on my IL trip 2nd week of Nov


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

no vids as of late?? anyone hunting? Unfortunately I have to wait till Saturday finally


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Today on the stand....passed on a 6pt and got to see a fox....along with several does and squirrels.
[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=6pt.mp4[/video]


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

sixgunluv said:


> Today on the stand....passed on a 6pt and got to see a fox....along with several does and squirrels.
> [video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view¤t=6pt.mp4[/video]


about how far was the buck from you? good zoom


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

The buck was about 70 yards...the fox about 40.

[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=fox6pt.mp4[/video]


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

I just got my bow camera the other day and haven't had time to mount it yet

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

I decided to pass on the 6pt. after seeing a pic on my trail cam from the night before. I already put a fat young spike in the freezer.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

posting to look at later


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

http://youtu.be/IFxXe1Gpmg8


Here a short video I made well hunting. You can see how I mount my playsport to my bow via my own made cradel.


----------



## a21davis (Nov 2, 2010)

I purchased a Evolution Go camera. It is only about 2" tall and less than 1" wide. I have not got it mounted or been able to use it yet. Will post video of when i get to try it out. Once I get it mounted will also post pics.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

evworld said:


> http://youtu.be/IFxXe1Gpmg8
> 
> 
> Here a short video I made well hunting. You can see how I mount my playsport to my bow via my own made cradel.


very nice & clean


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I got my wide angle and 2x zoom lens for my Playsport today. I had the wide angle on while filming our intro to this evening hunt and it somehow fell off while walking through some really thick ankle high grass. Looked for over an hour and couldnt find it:angry: So, I got to try it out once before losing it:thumbs_do The 2x lens works good though!


----------



## a21davis (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is my evolution go cam put on my bow on the front of my sight.


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

I just ordered my 2x lens online from Kodak. Not sure about US, but on their Canadian site, they have 20% off all their accesories right now including lenses and batteries, etc. After reading Flingairos story, I changed my order to 2 lenses to have a spare - just in case.

My Bowfinger 2.0 is enroute so will soon be setup. Anybody have double reversed cams mounted with one facing back at archer. Looks like I could fit two cams on the bowfinger rod.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Superdeuce said:


> I just ordered my 2x lens online from Kodak. Not sure about US, but on their Canadian site, they have 20% off all their accesories right now including lenses and batteries, etc. After reading Flingairos story, I changed my order to 2 lenses to have a spare - just in case.


lol thats funny but true.

flinginairos, you got to post up your sample footage


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> lol thats funny but true.
> 
> flinginairos, you got to post up your sample footage


Well, you will have to wait until I get another wide angle for any sample from that LOL, it did work perfect though. The 2x lens works great too but I dont know if it will stay on when the bow is shot. I will have to try it out in the yard before I do it in the woods. I will say that I HATE the way they attach. Instead of a magnet they should have used some kind of twist lock ring for the lens. That way they cant get bumped off. Other than that they work as advertised.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

a21davis said:


> Here is my evolution go cam put on my bow on the front of my sight.
> View attachment 1183299
> 
> View attachment 1183308


That is pretty slick! I am interested in one of those for a second angle. How is the video quality?


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I bet too as soon as the arrow is released, the shock will knock it off.

I'd be curious to also see what the footage is of that evolution. Pretty compact.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

So after a little searching, I found this lens mod for the Playsport. Its takes a little modding but its pretty simple. I am doing this instead of the magnet lens. Check it out....


----------



## a21davis (Nov 2, 2010)

As soon as I fire my bow with the evolution on it, I will post a video.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

a21davis said:


> As soon as I fire my bow with the evolution on it, I will post a video.


Please do. I really want to see how it does. What resolution does it shoot in?


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got my playsport today. What do most of you guys shoot in 1080 or 720 ? Thanks.


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

rugerman74 said:


> Just got my playsport today. What do most of you guys shoot in 1080 or 720 ? Thanks.


720p60


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Spikehorn11 said:


> 720p60


Yep. The 1080 setting pretty much sucks unless you have the cam on a tripod.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Spikehorn11 said:


> 720p60


I use the 1080p setting. The reason I use this setting is, It puts a small amount of zoom into the video. I can see my sight on the left hand side of the video using the 720p. I can remove my site from the picture by zooming two clicks. But, I don't want to deal with zooming when I need to start filming. I just use the 1080p and my bow site is not in the picture. I really don't understand why the 1080p field of view is not as wide as the 720p. But you can notice it by switching from 1080p to 720p on the view screen.

I don't understand why someone would say 1080p sucks. It is a higher quality video format. The ideal format would be 1080p 60fps. The playsport doesn't offer that. Using 1080p at 30 fps does a poorer job if you want to use slow motion into your video. But overall quality of the video is better.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

evworld said:


> I use the 1080p setting. The reason I use this setting is, It puts a small amount of zoom into the video. I can see my sight on the left hand side of the video using the 720p. I can remove my site from the picture by zooming two clicks. But, I don't want to deal with zooming when I need to start filming. I just use the 1080p and my bow site is not in the picture. I really don't understand why the 1080p field of view is not as wide as the 720p. But you can notice it by switching from 1080p to 720p on the view screen.
> 
> I don't understand why someone would say 1080p sucks. It is a higher quality video format. The ideal format would be 1080p 60fps. The playsport doesn't offer that. Using 1080p at 30 fps does a poorer job if you want to use slow motion into your video. But overall quality of the video is better.


When I tried the 1080 setting it puts a weird effect on it when I am moving the camera. I cant really describe it. I found the 720/60 setting way smoother and the picture quality is great. Maybe I need to try that setting again but I have no problems with the 720 setting. Another issue I have is that my editing software has a hard enough time rendering 720, the highest setting would make it worse.


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have yet to do any editing of video. mostly because I haven't shot any yet. What program/website do you use to edit and post video.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Playsport zx3 vs. the GoPro Hero HD? Watching several videos, I like the overall video quality better with the GoPro but the GoPro seems to pick up every possible creak and sound on a magnified level? Is this just the way that camera is or can the recording volume be adjusted at all? Also does the GoPro lack any zoom capability? Watching a guy shooting a block target from 15yrds and it looks closer to 45yds away. Shooting a deer from 30+ I think you'd lose it all together trying to watch it.


----------



## Growler17 (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

mark


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice setups guys


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

What video editing software are you guys using? Do the cameras come with some form of editing? 

Excuse my ignorance but I'm not what one would call "techno savy".


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

BuckeyeRed said:


> What video editing software are you guys using? Do the cameras come with some form of editing?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but I'm not what one would call "techno savy".


I use windows moviemaker live. It is a free program offered by Microsoft. Kind of funny that Microsoft offers it free. However, it does a nice job with editing and uploading to YouTube. My other program I use is Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD. This program is not free but has a little more editing capability. Sony Vegas Pro 10 would be my ideal editing program and it cost over $500 dollars. Unfortunately, I don't have that kind of money to put into a video editing program

Here is a video I made with Sony Vegas Movie Studio. http://youtu.be/IFxXe1Gpmg8

ed


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

r r


BuckeyeRed said:


> Playsport zx3 vs. the GoPro Hero HD? Watching several videos, I like the overall video quality better with the GoPro but the GoPro seems to pick up every possible creak and sound on a magnified level? Is this just the way that camera is or can the recording volume be adjusted at all? Also does the GoPro lack any zoom capability? Watching a guy shooting a block target from 15yrds and it looks closer to 45yds away. Shooting a deer from 30+ I think you'd lose it all together trying to watch it.


 The Kodack Playsport has a 3x zoom and the GoPro doesnt have a zoom.....You can find the Playsport ZX3 (reccomended) or the ZX5 for right around $100TYD with a 4GB SDHC and a floating wrist strap from Walmart.com and the GoPro will cost you $299 +tax/shipping.....I went with the ZX3 Playsport....I video in 720p60fps....for the money, I believe its hard to beat. I can say the only real weakpoint I see with the Playsport is the plastic threads on the bottom of the camera where you screw it onto the mount to attach it to your bow.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

evworld said:


> I use windows moviemaker live. It is a free program offered by Microsoft. Kind of funny that Microsoft offers it free. However, it does a nice job with editing and uploading to YouTube. My other program I use is Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD. This program is not free but has a little more editing capability. Sony Vegas Pro 10 would be my ideal editing program and it cost over $500 dollars. Unfortunately, I don't have that kind of money to put into a video editing program
> 
> Here is a video I made with Sony Vegas Movie Studio. http://youtu.be/IFxXe1Gpmg8
> 
> ...


Great job on the video! Do you ever put these videos on a dvd for yourself to watch later or just upload them to youtube? 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

onlyaspike said:


> r r
> The Kodack Playsport has a 3x zoom and the GoPro doesnt have a zoom.....You can find the Playsport ZX3 (reccomended) or the ZX5 for right around $100TYD with a 4GB SDHC and a floating wrist strap from Walmart.com and the GoPro will cost you $299 +tax/shipping.....I went with the ZX3 Playsport....I video in 720p60fps....for the money, I believe its hard to beat. I can say the only real weakpoint I see with the Playsport is the plastic threads on the bottom of the camera where you screw it onto the mount to attach it to your bow.


Thanks for the info, that's what I needed to hear!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I use Majix Movie Edit Pro 17. It was $50 at Best Buy. it is nice for the price, very easy to use with good features. Editing and uploading HD videos can be a pain if you have an older computer and Youtube has really been a pain for me lately. Thats the cost of HD though. its worth it to me so I deal with it LOL


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

onlyaspike said:


> r r
> The Kodack Playsport has a 3x zoom and the GoPro doesnt have a zoom.....You can find the Playsport ZX3 (reccomended) or the ZX5 for right around $100TYD with a 4GB SDHC and a floating wrist strap from Walmart.com and the GoPro will cost you $299 +tax/shipping.....I went with the ZX3 Playsport....I video in 720p60fps....for the money, I believe its hard to beat. I can say the only real weakpoint I see with the Playsport is the plastic threads on the bottom of the camera where you screw it onto the mount to attach it to your bow.


Regarding the plastic threads on the PlaySport Zx3 - I have just developed an InsaneArchery/PlaySport Cradle that will DRAMATICALLY enhance the shortcomings of the Zx3's thread problem!!! The best thing is that this will work with ANY mount! I'll be posting a new thread for anyone who has this camera - when I put this on my PlaySport, then attached it to my bow mount - it was ROCK SOLID! Check it out and let me know what you think - www.InsaneArchery.com/cradle.html.


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

To address the lack of zoom on the GoPro and the poor digital only zoom of the Playsport, has anyone tried using one of the waterproof still cameras as they also shoot HD? All the big names make a model (Panasonic, Sony, Canon, Olympus, Pentax. Fuji, etc). Most have 4 or 5x optical zoom. Most appear to be even more rugged, waterproof and shockproof than the Playsport and on par with pricing of the Gopros. Weight seems reasonable as well at 130-200grams. Obviously their still photo quality will be far superior but wondering how the video quality will compare on a bow mount application. Some are only 720p and some are can go full 1080p but they all seem to be only 30fps whether in 720 or 1080 from what I have seen. Just wondering if these are not a better all around option?


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

InsaneArchery said:


> Regarding the plastic threads on the PlaySport Zx3 - I have just developed an InsaneArchery/PlaySport Cradle that will DRAMATICALLY enhance the shortcomings of the Zx3's thread problem!!! The best thing is that this will work with ANY mount! I'll be posting a new thread for anyone who has this camera - when I put this on my PlaySport, then attached it to my bow mount - it was ROCK SOLID! Check it out and let me know what you think - www.InsaneArchery.com/cradle.html.
> 
> View attachment 1185131
> View attachment 1185132
> ...


That looks like it will help alot, not only save the threads by spreading out the stress but it should help stabilize the camera even more at the shot for less vibration.....I want to give that a try....Ill take one of these and a camo skin for my ZX3....I sent you a pm, Thanks Brian.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

PSEXS said:


> I have a moultrie cam that has a hat clip mount but for the life of me cannot figure out how I'm gonna mount it on my bow. And filming from my hat is almost pointless unless your just gonna watch. I like it though it's extremely light and easy to use.


My Moultrie cam and it came with the hat mount, stab mount and a tree stand mount. I like the tree stand mount best.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

InsaneArchery said:


> Regarding the plastic threads on the PlaySport Zx3 - I have just developed an InsaneArchery/PlaySport Cradle that will DRAMATICALLY enhance the shortcomings of the Zx3's thread problem!!! The best thing is that this will work with ANY mount! I'll be posting a new thread for anyone who has this camera - when I put this on my PlaySport, then attached it to my bow mount - it was ROCK SOLID! Check it out and let me know what you think - www.InsaneArchery.com/cradle.html.
> 
> View attachment 1185131
> View attachment 1185132
> ...


That is a GREAT idea. That is my one major gripe with the playsport and that looks like it should work perfect.


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is my son's PlaySport ZX3 mounted on his Monster with the Insane Archery Mount. Works great.


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Ala_Archer said:


> Here is my son's PlaySport ZX3 mounted on his Monster with the Insane Archery Mount. Works great.


You need to get one of the Cradles to protect your threads on the PlaySport. It'll give you camera a rock solid base. Have a look at my pervious post in this thread.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

How does the cradel work with the ZX5 since the whole is more offset to one side than on the ZX3. It is a nice idea but I haven't had any problems with the mounting hole as of yet.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

BuckeyeRed said:


> Great job on the video! Do you ever put these videos on a dvd for yourself to watch later or just upload them to youtube?
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


Mainly I upload them to youtube. I store them on an external hard drive and use my kids XBox to stream them on my TV via Microsofts Media Center. I normally watch the video on my computer but if someone wants to see it at my house I can stream it to the TV by the media center. It not difficult to make a DVD. I put my family vacations on DVD and give them to my relatives that happen to come along with us on the trip.

I am working with forhuntersbyhunters.com. Allot of my videos are posted on that site.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Just got my sport vu and hog light.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

bowmanxx said:


> Just got my sport vu and hog light.


like to see the quality of video off of it


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

It films great in low light. Shot my target at sunrise, just getting light and the everything showed up. Has a screen to veiw the video as soon as You shoot it. Hope to film some deer while hunting next week.


bowhuntnsteve said:


> like to see the quality of video off of it


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

bowmanxx said:


> It films great in low light. Shot my target at sunrise, just getting light and the everything showed up. Has a screen to veiw the video as soon as You shoot it. Hope to film some deer while hunting next week.


u able to put anything up now, your target practice to see?


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

InsaneArchery said:


> You need to get one of the Cradles to protect your threads on the PlaySport. It'll give you camera a rock solid base. Have a look at my pervious post in this thread.


I ordered one yesterday.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Got to fiqure out how to post it here.


bowhuntnsteve said:


> u able to put anything up now, your target practice to see?


----------



## KeeganA (Jul 6, 2011)

Deadeye1205 said:


>


are you shooting toward a road? lol


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> like to see the quality of video off of it


 35 yds on my crossbow


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Again


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

bowmanxx said:


> Again


The link aint working....Id like to see your setup in action also.....


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Ill get some stuff recorded and get it posted here. Stay tuned.


onlyaspike said:


> The link aint working....Id like to see your setup in action also.....


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I wish I was techy enough to tell u how to post but I can't begin too


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

OK. Here we go. I went outside and its too dark to see to shot my bow at 25 yards. I am amazed at the low light recording I just made. The first deer target is @ 50 yards and can hardly see it with the naked eye. The target that I shot is 25 yards and I had to turn on the hog light just to see it. I didnt think that it would show up at all. Im really happy. If I can film when its this dark Ill be able to record any kill in legal shooting light!


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Here it is on my Scorpyd @ 35 yds


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Yo Bowman,

Your date is off a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, didnt see that.


CootShooter said:


> Yo Bowman,
> 
> Your date is off a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

bowmanxx said:


> View attachment 1186169
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if I was seen with any light on my bow (illegal in PA to have any light shining while hunting, except a light that protrudes down onto the sight pins), I wouldn't even want to know the consequences from the warden on what they'd be besides mega.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> if I was seen with any light on my bow (illegal in PA to have any light shining while hunting, except a light that protrudes down onto the sight pins), I wouldn't even want to know the consequences from the warden on what they'd be besides mega.


The camera only is for deer hunting in pa. The light I use for hogs and predators in other states and we have night shoots her in pa. I can mount any combo of up to 3 gadgets on it depending on the state regs that Im hunting.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

I was just showing how well the camera films even thou it was past legal hunting hours which means that any shot filmed during the legal hunting time would film nicely. I only used the light because I wanted to film the shot but it was too dark to see the target.


bowhuntnsteve said:


> if I was seen with any light on my bow (illegal in PA to have any light shining while hunting, except a light that protrudes down onto the sight pins), I wouldn't even want to know the consequences from the warden on what they'd be besides mega.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

whew good thing


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Ordered a Zx3 and a Bowfinger 2.0....this site finds more ways to spend my money everyday!

I honestly never thought I'd be attempting to film my own hunts, I'm excited to try it out!

Thanks for all the advise and info guys.


----------



## BreckHunter (Sep 14, 2011)

Lots of neat mounts. You guys have to check the Flex Cam out. It fits any bow and also shotguns, rifles,etc..
Cool thing about it is, you are not limited to what kind of recording device that you use in it. Smartphone, playSport, compact 
camcorder, etc.. 

It's made by Smokin' Rack Products www.smokinrackproducts.com

Also saw where Campbell Cameras is carrying it now. Must be a good product.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

InsaneArchery said:


> Regarding the plastic threads on the PlaySport Zx3 - I have just developed an InsaneArchery/PlaySport Cradle that will DRAMATICALLY enhance the shortcomings of the Zx3's thread problem!!! The best thing is that this will work with ANY mount! I'll be posting a new thread for anyone who has this camera - when I put this on my PlaySport, then attached it to my bow mount - it was ROCK SOLID! Check it out and let me know what you think - www.InsaneArchery.com/cradle.html.
> 
> View attachment 1185131
> View attachment 1185132
> ...


I Got my playsport skin and cradle today....I ordered it 2 days ago and it's already here....SUPER FAST SHIPPING....THANK YOU INSANEARCHERY.....Today was my wifes birthday so I couldnt mess around , Ill have the MossyOak skin on the Playsport and mounted with the new InsaneArchery Cradle and camera mount as soon as I get a chance. Ill post a tryout vid as soon as I get r' on.....


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Pics of my setup as promised....2011 Z7Xtreme, Kodak Playsport,InsaneArchery camera mount and cradle.....I couldn't try it out today my battery was dead in the Playsport and now its raining....Ill have a vid posted tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

boxerjake77 said:


>


what is that a radar detector?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Got my lens mod done to my Playsport last night. It works AWESOME!!!!
















Wide angle lens installed....


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

nice job flingin, can't wait to see the vid samples


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's my Destroyer 350 with a Midland XTC 150 Mounted
View attachment 1188550


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> what is that a radar detector?


Hahaha, no it's a keychain video recorder.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

onlyaspike,

Do you have to remove the camera from the cradle and mount to get the sd card out? It looks like the cradle may be in the way of the door swinging open.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> onlyaspike,
> 
> Do you have to remove the camera from the cradle and mount to get the sd card out? It looks like the cradle may be in the way of the door swinging open.


Yes the cradle does block the SD card/battery door from opening all the way.....I just leave my camera on the bow and use the supplied USB and HDMI cables from Kodak to either download the video to Youtube or watch them in HD on the TV.Ive already ruined one set of threads(plastic) on another Playsport from taking it on and off to either charge it or download video....now I just leave the camera on for both of those functions.I think the cradle really helps distribute/spread out the pressure put on the Playsports plastic(junk) mounting threads.I tightened it as tight as I could by hand and I had "0" problems.


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

onlyaspike said:


> Pics of my setup as promised....2011 Z7Xtreme, Kodak Playsport,InsaneArchery camera mount and cradle.....I couldn't try it out today my battery was dead in the Playsport and now its raining....Ill have a vid posted tomorrow hopefully.


The PlaySport is waterproof! Get out there and film something.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

ttt #300


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> onlyaspike,
> 
> Do you have to remove the camera from the cradle and mount to get the sd card out? It looks like the cradle may be in the way of the door swinging open.


I wanted the cradle to come up a bit higher on the base of the PlaySport to give it more stability. I was a conscious design decision - stability and strenght over a slight inconvenience. In order to get the card out, all you need to do is loosen the camera a bit and it comes right out. So you don't have to take it off completly, just loosen it. I'm working on a design that might compensate for the door opening.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Onlyaspike, can u message me back? I tried to ask u a few ?'s but message won't go thru.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Love this setup. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Onlyaspike, can u message me back? I tried to ask u a few ?'s but message won't go thru.


Ill send you a pm, I didnt get yours.


----------



## gotboost19 (Feb 1, 2010)

08 Bowtech General w/ homeade bow mounted camera


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, my fully rigged playsport is now at the bottom of a lake :angry: Good news is I found a replacement for $65 on ebay. Man it sucks losing stuff LOL


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

what were ya doing that it went in the drink?


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> Well, my fully rigged playsport is now at the bottom of a lake :angry: Good news is I found a replacement for $65 on ebay. Man it sucks losing stuff LOL


What...?? how'd that happen? Well I guess your lucky your bow wasn't attached to it...lol


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

my wife got me a midland xtc action cam for my b-day. finally got to get some shot footage with it. i shot a deer at 44 yards through the timber at 930 in the morning. you can't even see the deer in the video. you can see my lighted nock for about 30 yards and then it disappears. after i got down and walked over to the deer, i turned the cam back on at 20 yards and you still couldn't really see the deer. i think it would capture decent footage at short yardage shots in an open area, but anything in the woods past say 25 yards, forget it. and it sucks in low light too.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

dt5150 said:


> my wife got me a midland xtc action cam for my b-day. finally got to get some shot footage with it. i shot a deer at 44 yards through the timber at 930 in the morning. you can't even see the deer in the video. you can see my lighted nock for about 30 yards and then it disappears. after i got down and walked over to the deer, i turned the cam back on at 20 yards and you still couldn't really see the deer. i think it would capture decent footage at short yardage shots in an open area, but anything in the woods past say 25 yards, forget it. and it sucks in low light too.


Which model did she get? Each model higher will take better video. I'll bet you have the xtc*100* (30 frames per second 640x480 resolution). 
The xtc*200* does 720p resolution at 30 & 60 frames per second. The xtc*300* does full 1080p resolution.

Or maybe you just don't have it set to record in the highest resolution it has to offer?


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i think it's the 100. it was only $100 so i'm pretty sure it's the most basic model. i don't think there's any way to change the resolution settings. there's only 1 button on it, on/off.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

onlyaspike said:


> What...?? how'd that happen? Well I guess your lucky your bow wasn't attached to it...lol


I went trout fishing in my kayak. I had it in my pocket and it somehow slipped out and into the water. I didnt even see it happen. It just dissapeared :angry: My replacement should be here tomorrow so I wont miss any hunts. So take it from me, if you take a Playsport near water, put a floating key chain on it because they sink like a rock! LOL


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> Got my lens mod done to my Playsport last night. It works AWESOME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's quite the lens! How is the picture width compared to the Kodak wide angle lens?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BuckeyeRed said:


> Wow that's quite the lens! How is the picture width compared to the Kodak wide angle lens?


The picture is awesome (was, cam is gone. See post above) It adds a little weight but the lens is rock solid unlike the magnetic ring lens. As soon as my new cam comes in I will be doing the mod again. It is worth it!


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> The picture is awesome (was, cam is gone. See post above) It adds a little weight but the lens is rock solid unlike the magnetic ring lens. As soon as my new cam comes in I will be doing the mod again. It is worth it!


I wonder if you just got a bad magnet or something? I bought the kodak set and have shot the bow repeatedly and it hasn't budged?

That mod does look slick though, I don't think i'd have the stones to attempt epoxying anything near the camera lens! I know for a fact that a rogue drip of epoxy would land square in the middle of the lens!!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BuckeyeRed said:


> I wonder if you just got a bad magnet or something? I bought the kodak set and have shot the bow repeatedly and it hasn't budged?
> 
> That mod does look slick though, I don't think i'd have the stones to attempt epoxying anything near the camera lens! I know for a fact that a rogue drip of epoxy would land square in the middle of the lens!!


LOL. It's actually very easy to do. I covered the lens and whole camera in tape while forming the puddy socket. After it dries you just pull it off and then epoxy it. It's pretty simple.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Some video with my Panasonic SDR S-26 70x Zoom
[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=120111023-080557.mp4[/video]


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=DoeCloseup.mp4[/video]


sixgunluv said:


> Some video with my Panasonic SDR S-26 70x Zoom
> [video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view¤t=120111023-080557.mp4[/video]


another short clip of the same doe.....25yds. The buck 70 yards.[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=6pt.mp4[/video]


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

found this pretty decent review of some of the waterpoof cams: 

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q311waterproofcompactgrouptest/

Anybody have any experience with any of them mounted on their bow?


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

Would this work with the kodak playsport X3 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kodak-Pocket-Remote-Control-PLAYSPORT-PLAYTOUCH-/130592136436?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item1e67e5dcf4 Seems like it could be very useful.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

The remote for the playsport is useless for recording. It only works if you are in front of the camera. It is good if you want to interview or talk to the camera. But if you behind it forget it.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

evworld said:


> The remote for the playsport is useless for recording. It only works if you are in front of the camera. It is good if you want to interview or talk to the camera. But if you behind it forget it.


Yep. The only time I use mine is for taking pics of me with the deer after the kill. If the remote would turn it on it would be awesome but it doesnt.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres a little doe that came walking by the stand on 10/22...it was a slow morning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=VwgUcNR6Dog

Heres when I started taping here....but I bumped the record button on accident 


http://youtu.be/Ryy3cx3jCWY


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

ok here is my 1st test with much help from "onlyaspike". Didn't get alot of footage of this 8 point. I was set ready for him in my ladder stand and the last 20 yds, I was on the trail to my immediate left & the bucks left but he decided within 15 yds to go to his right and with me being in a ladderstand at 28degrees, I had to move my feet about 270 degrees to the right to get a shot on him. Didn't happen and when I got zoned in on him with th zoom, the tree picked me to keep going with him so I shut it down with hopes of trying to get back on him, but didn't happen.

http://youtu.be/fctHjreW9DY


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

here is my 2nd for some extra practice

http://youtu.be/mxwJci-mQxA

I have to say I love the insane archery mount with its ease and light weight, perfect for my setup & the craddle is a must!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> here is my 2nd for some extra practice
> 
> http://youtu.be/mxwJci-mQxA
> 
> I have to say I love the insane archery mount with its ease and light weight, perfect for my setup & the craddle is a must!


VERY GOOD video......I like it.


----------



## drtslngr (Jul 12, 2006)

Kinda cheap, but thats me. Got about $60 into this including the purchase of the flip. Works pretty decent too. Little bit of vibration at release, but not enough to lose the target. Made the bracket out of some scrap I had laying around, bought some heat shrink to dampen it. I'm happy with it, now I just need a star to help me make my movie.


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

BowhuntnSteve,
Did you shoot thos vids with a Playsport or another cam? Impressed with zoom quality. 

Also, I see GoPro just released a new version called "Hero2". Supposed to be better in low light conditions than the original. Wondering if anyone has tried it? Still no 60fps in 1080 but it has 48fps in 960p. Still no zoom either. 11mp stills though. Also, they announced upcoing release of a wi-fi remote to run multiple cams wirelessly. That could have interesting applications.
http://gopro.com/products/?gclid=CO3Eq-qxjqwCFQ18hwodVR8hnQ


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Superdeuce said:


> BowhuntnSteve,
> Did you shoot thos vids with a Playsport or another cam? Impressed with zoom quality.
> 
> Also, I see GoPro just released a new version called "Hero2". Supposed to be better in low light conditions than the original. Wondering if anyone has tried it? Still no 60fps in 1080 but it has 48fps in 960p. Still no zoom either. 11mp stills though. Also, they announced upcoing release of a wi-fi remote to run multiple cams wirelessly. That could have interesting applications.
> http://gopro.com/products/?gclid=CO3Eq-qxjqwCFQ18hwodVR8hnQ



I have the Kodak Playsport ZX3. The 8 point short vid was bad cause he caught me offguard and he was on top of me quick and went down the opposite side of the tree my bow was already facing on, on the bow hook. The ladder was creaky cause it was froze at 28 degrees so I was not able to turn my feet 270 degrees to get on him without him seeing me 20yds away.


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

So far so good...nice to be able to replay after shots. Also enjoy showing the family footage from the woods.


----------



## Scott Hill (Feb 5, 2010)

Heres mine!!!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

here is mine


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres a short video from this mornings hunt...Im seeing all does so far. Hopefully the rut kicks in and the bucks start doing some chasing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=Rv5kaXiPhCY


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Still holding out.....another week and I would have stuck this 5 pointer at 35yds. Looks like he traveling..trying to get a whif of a doe coming in to estrus. 
[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=20111031-070448.mp4[/video]


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

tonight, rattled and these guys came in

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0D-b5N62Hg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFk8DKDJpPw


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Great vids Steve...things are really gonna heat up later this week into next.


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> here is mine
> 
> View attachment 1196431
> View attachment 1196432


Hey Steve, is that the playsport zx3 or zx5? Video quality looks great!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Himthrume said:


> Hey Steve, is that the playsport zx3 or zx5? Video quality looks great!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


ZX3 on an Insane Archery mount


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> ZX3 on an Insane Archery mount


Thanks! I've been interested in filming my hunts for a while and this looks like the setup for me. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

InsaneArchery said:


> I wanted the cradle to come up a bit higher on the base of the PlaySport to give it more stability. I was a conscious design decision - stability and strenght over a slight inconvenience. In order to get the card out, all you need to do is loosen the camera a bit and it comes right out. So you don't have to take it off completly, just loosen it. I'm working on a design that might compensate for the door opening.


I'd love one that would be able to open the door. I use my playsport to check my trail cam SD cards on the way to my stand. It's a pain to loosen the cam to do so.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Spikehorn11 said:


> I check my trail cam SD cards on the way to my stand. It's a pain to loosen the cam to do so.


are you able to do this???? With any deercam card? Was wondering due to the format & media change.

Yes Brian, door being able to open fully would be great for getting cards & battery in & out.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

heading to Barry IL in just under 7 hours, so will be posting more vids of the days sits on my youtube site. Crossing fingers to thwack a big boy


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> are you able to do this???? With any deercam card? Was wondering due to the format & media change.
> 
> Yes Brian, door being able to open fully would be great for getting cards & battery in & out.



Yup I have both moultie and wilgame cams and I can read the cards with no problems or formatting issues.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone with new vids??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is one I just received from Mark Milazzo of Wilsonville, AL. It's an awesome video!!


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> are you able to do this???? With any deercam card? Was wondering due to the format & media change.
> 
> Yes Brian, door being able to open fully would be great for getting cards & battery in & out.


GREAT NEWS... the new version of the InsaneArchery/PlaySport Cradle has been modified to allow for the battery door to be completely opened!!! This will allow you to change the battery or SD card without loosening it from the bow mount. _For anyone who has purchased the original version of the Cradle from InsaneArchery, please contact me via email to coordinate updating to the new and improved version._


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> View attachment 1177427
> Here's my rig. No blind needed, I just hide behind the cameras.


Now that's funny. Do you need a hoist to help hold that bow up!


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

InsaneArchery said:


> GREAT NEWS... the new version of the InsaneArchery/PlaySport Cradle has been modified to allow for the battery door to be completely opened!!! This will allow you to change the battery or SD card without loosening it from the bow mount. _For anyone who has purchased the original version of the Cradle from InsaneArchery, please contact me via email to coordinate updating to the new and improved version._


Email sent. You are the man!!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

InsaneArchery said:


> GREAT NEWS... the new version of the InsaneArchery/PlaySport Cradle has been modified to allow for the battery door to be completely opened!!! This will allow you to change the battery or SD card without loosening it from the bow mount. _For anyone who has purchased the original version of the Cradle from InsaneArchery, please contact me via email to coordinate updating to the new and improved version._


 Brian, you are the MAN !!! I'm going hunting for the next couple days, Ill get ahold of you when I get back...hopefully with some "INSANE" bowhunting vids showing a decent buck getting arrowed.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

sorry to have to show this guys but here is my miss from yesterday morning on a buck that would been my biggest yet. I was 19 feet up and he was 9 feet from the stand and smelled my tracks and got cautious real quick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry-b5clMvxg


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's a vid I took last Sat morning (11/5)....A nice young buck comes in and checks out 2 does....


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's another vid....11-5-11 Evening bowhunt. A nice 8pt( approx 120") comes in to about 25yrds to check out a bedded button buck(lower left of vid) that's laying about 15 yrds off to my left


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I have been hunting my butt off but no more chances for a kill yet. I picked up a Panasonic SD-90 and I am running it on a tree arm as well as the Playsport mounted to the bow. Its nice being able to get good footage of the deer when its far away. Hopefully I can post up another kill soon!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

here is one of many vids, little lengthy

http://youtu.be/MBo5uxFWDVA


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

here's a couple videos from my ZX5






I shot several videos that day including the next one that I will post and I have found that I need to leave the zoom alone.

This one was shot right at sunset on an overcast day so the lack of light did not help things. I think the videos would be better quality if I would not zoom in as much, but shooting the deer was priority #1 and the video is just an added bonus.


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

IL_Hunter said:


> here's a couple videos from my ZX5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome buck and cool video! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv6kuyqSJ_U


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

http://youtu.be/z68NExOn0_Q


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice vids Steve! What cam u usin?


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Bretz56 said:


> Nice vids Steve! What cam u usin?


ZX3. On my trip, alot of the time I had deer to early and not enough light or rain and dark & we had high winds majority of the time.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

http://youtu.be/RMZdqYbl7Dk


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

mounts look cool guys


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> ZX3. On my trip, alot of the time I had deer to early and not enough light or rain and dark & we had high winds majority of the time.


What SD card are you using? What is the write speed?


----------



## redoaks (Oct 12, 2011)

Just subscribing to the thread


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

IL_Hunter said:


> What SD card are you using? What is the write speed?


I am using the 1080/60 & shoot I forgot the sd card name, got it at walmart, its a 16gb sandisk I think, its the waterproof one. They came in an 8gb also but I went for the 16gb, that gives me 3 hours an a minute of video on 1080p/60. Now of course it would jump up on time if I lowered the speed.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> I am using the 1080/60 & shoot I forgot the sd card name, got it at walmart, its a 16gb sandisk I think, its the waterproof one. They came in an 8gb also but I went for the 16gb, that gives me 3 hours an a minute of video on 1080p/60. Now of course it would jump up on time if I lowered the speed.


You will want at least a class 6 for HD video. I went with class 10's in both of my cams just to be safe. If you go any lower the amount of info being transferred to the card can be too much and it will stop recording. I use 16gb cards. This video isnt from my bowmount, but its my first vid with my new Panasonic SD90. Thought you guys might like it!
Watch in 1080p


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

I was thinking about getting one of these.

















Do any of you know if they will work in the ZX5?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

IL_Hunter said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these.
> 
> View attachment 1207768
> 
> ...


They should work fine.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

dang it takes some forever to load up on youtube!

http://youtu.be/meVKIdQpeWU


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

Here is one in a case. HD video. 3x zoom.

* 









* 









* 









*


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

buckshot164 said:


> Here is one in a case. HD video. 3x zoom.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


lets see some video results!!! how heavy is that???


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

another vid from IL

http://youtu.be/szjsCXXb-TI


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

Is anyone using the zx5? I purchased one yesterday and the more I read this thread makes me think I should have got the zx3 ...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

someone just posted a zx5 vid recently. Its up to the shooter. Me personally, I didn't like the vibration noise it made when shot & blurr & sent back & got the 3. There is a vid earlier in the posts when turning on it has a noise too but when off, its deaden sound. To each their own though.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.forhuntersbyhunters.com/2011/11/highlights-2011-ohio-hunting.html


Here is a link to a highlight video of my recent week long hunt in Ohio.


----------



## seanclearly (Jun 7, 2007)

Carbon Element with Playsport , Carbon dipped cams, limb pockets, and other misc pieces


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

nice buck ev


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> someone just posted a zx5 vid recently. Its up to the shooter. Me personally, I didn't like the vibration noise it made when shot & blurr & sent back & got the 3. There is a vid earlier in the posts when turning on it has a noise too but when off, its deaden sound. To each their own though.


My boss actually bought if for me for Christmas so... Im gonna try it out and we will see what happens. If I'm not happy, I will try the zx3 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Pretty cool thread. Now I need something that I never knew I needed. Great.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

spiker_01 said:


> Pretty cool thread. Now I need something that I never knew I needed. Great.


It sure makes it a lot easier than carrying in a tree arm & setting up a camera along with all your other gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

little dark sorry, was during a rainstorm at first light and 20+ mph winds

http://youtu.be/sL9LdcEhWEg


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I was in a blind and hoping this buck would come a wee bit closer. Sorry about some of the footage, kept grabbing my grunt tube.

http://youtu.be/U7U7oL5iL8c


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Nobody else?? I'm trying to figure out how to have my zx3 on my rifle & shotgun for waterfowl hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybowhuntr (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## jameslfaught (Dec 13, 2009)

All it cost was a zip tie!


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Omen with the GoPro


I was just thinking someone has to have a GoPro on their bow, I like that set up how well does it work for ya.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> nice buck ev


Thanks


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

CamSpeed said:


> I was just thinking someone has to have a GoPro on their bow, I like that set up how well does it work for ya.


if you go thru the whole thread, I believe there is a GoPro video & a comparison I think with a Kodak Playsport model, not sure if zx3 or zx5. But my opinion is it isn't worth the $$ that the zx3 video was for half the cost plus.


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

You guy's using iphones or smart phones whats your video distance, 25-30 yards ? Also what holder to go with , Flex cam or bowfinger 2.0 ?

Thanks !


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> if you go thru the whole thread, I believe there is a GoPro video & a comparison I think with a Kodak Playsport model, not sure if zx3 or zx5. But my opinion is it isn't worth the $$ that the zx3 video was for half the cost plus.


Are there any benefits to the Kodak other than price?


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Nevermind it looks like zoom is another benefit. Guess I'll be returning the Gopro I ordered myself for Christmas.


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

blmarlin said:


> Nevermind it looks like zoom is another benefit. Guess I'll be returning the Gopro I ordered myself for Christmas.


Do urself a favor and get the zx3. I bought the zx5 and returned it due to additional noise from the floating lense in the zx5. Love my zx3!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

blmarlin said:


> Nevermind it looks like zoom is another benefit. Guess I'll be returning the Gopro I ordered myself for Christmas.


:thumb: you won't regret it. Once you get the hang of it, zooming in is easy. But sometimes its better to stay a click back then what you wanted. The zx3 is on in a second and no time to click the zoom. I am right handed & have it mounted on the insane archery mount at 3 o'clock on the right side of my bow because I can then maneuver it with my right hand as my left holds the bow knowing if I want to shoot or not. If I am not shooting, I will balance the bottom cam on my lap to video. Plus I use it when standing to hide my face behind it.


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> :thumb: you won't regret it. Once you get the hang of it, zooming in is easy. But sometimes its better to stay a click back then what you wanted. The zx3 is on in a second and no time to click the zoom. I am right handed & have it mounted on the insane archery mount at 3 o'clock on the right side of my bow because I can then maneuver it with my right hand as my left holds the bow knowing if I want to shoot or not. If I am not shooting, I will balance the bottom cam on my lap to video. Plus I use it when standing to hide my face behind it.


Thanks, now I'm down to the bowfinger and the insane archery mount.


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

blmarlin said:


> Thanks, now I'm down to the bowfinger and the insane archery mount.


Insane archery mount is a fantastic product. And Brians customer service is second to none! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## caseyjoeindiana (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## caseyjoeindiana (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 1220485


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

blmarlin said:


> Thanks, now I'm down to the bowfinger and the insane archery mount.


I chose the insane mount. Nothing to do with price but more on simplistics & I wanted the lightest no matter if it were a few ounces cause its still wait u have to hold when drawn back on a deer. As said previously Brian is fantastic w/communication if any questions arise before & after purchasing a mount & getting product to you is just as quick. Not to mention when we were looking for a cradle to support the cam, which is a must, to be able to get into the battery compartment w/out having to take the camera off the mount, Brian had a new cradle designed super quick. Only downfall is the playsports threads underneath are plastic. I leave my cam on the mount the whole bow season & take off for gun. But stripping the threads can happen with any mount u choose. Just have to becareful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Steve, Just order my insane mount from Brian yesterday. Yes his communication is 2nd to none. I cannot wait to receive the whole package. I bought a Zx3 yesterday as well on Amazon for $69.00 brand spankin new. so I will have a camoed Zx3 with the cradle and insane mount for little under $125. Thanks for the help. 
Looking for a program to edit the videos now... As always I am open for the best of suggestions on what has worked for those who are doing it now with the Zx3.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Buckhavoc said:


> Steve, Just order my insane mount from Brian yesterday. Yes his communication is 2nd to none. I cannot wait to receive the whole package. I bought a Zx3 yesterday as well on Amazon for $69.00 brand spankin new. so I will have a camoed Zx3 with the cradle and insane mount for little under $125. Thanks for the help.
> Looking for a program to edit the videos now... As always I am open for the best of suggestions on what has worked for those who are doing it now with the Zx3.


thats awesome and a smokin deal on the zx3! I think I paid $86 shipped free of eBay. But can't go wrong at all. I am trying to see how I can use it for waterfowl on my Super Vinci. Going to have to wait till next gun season though. I haven't dabbled into the editing software yet, but I am not too far off yet!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

I would like to get in the know of how to edit it like the rest of them do. With the slow motion replay and the background music, as well as the cut and paste jobs!


----------



## buckeyeguy2299 (Jul 8, 2010)

made these two for under6$
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHBZb9uKn3c


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

buckeyeguy2299 said:


> made these two for under6$
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHBZb9uKn3c


you never said what the camera was on the front facing the target & one you were using to film your talk? The vibration when shot sounded like a ZX5.


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

I experimented with a couple of the waterproof cameras: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q311waterproofcompactgrouptest/ 

I ended up with the SonyTX10. You give up the 60fps of the Playsport for ultra slow mo, but get much better zoom, wider field of view, better audio, and much better low light capability. These cams all have 4 to 5x optical zoom which is much better than the digital zoom of the Playsport. Picture quality erodes badly on Playsport beyond 2x zoom although I found that 2x is about right for bow range and being able to follow the action. I really only use 4x for zooming in on an animla out of range or of something I am passing on. For shooters 2x only. I tried the Panasonic TS3 which was highly rated but it has an optical stabilizer which I found gave the ZX5 effect vs the electronic stabilize of the Sony. Optical stabilize is better for normal handheld use but doesn't do as well for the big vibe of bow shot. I mounted a black TX10 which fits and color matches perfectly with my bowfinger2.0. Still have my ZX3 but prefer the TX10. I also like its sleek light design and the protective cover that slides over lens when not in use and it's large lcd screen, with touch controls and features including blackening the lcd display for stealth in low light. I got the optical zoom lens for my ZX3, it stays on during shot no problem but if you knowck it with your finger inadvertently, it will fall off easy... had to ground search a couple times for it below my stand..but it works not bad other than in low light.

Anyhow, just another option to consider beyond the Playsport. I still wear my GoPro as a head mount and run the TX10 off my stab mount to ensure I capture all the action pre and post shot too.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Superdeuce said:


> I experimented with a couple of the waterproof cameras: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q311waterproofcompactgrouptest/
> 
> I ended up with the SonyTX10. You give up the 60fps of the Playsport for ultra slow mo, but get much better zoom, wider field of view, better audio, and much better low light capability. These cams all have 4 to 5x optical zoom which is much better than the digital zoom of the Playsport. Picture quality erodes badly on Playsport beyond 2x zoom although I found that 2x is about right for bow range and being able to follow the action. I really only use 4x for zooming in on an animla out of range or of something I am passing on. For shooters 2x only. I tried the Panasonic TS3 which was highly rated but it has an optical stabilizer which I found gave the ZX5 effect vs the electronic stabilize of the Sony. Optical stabilize is better for normal handheld use but doesn't do as well for the big vibe of bow shot. I mounted a black TX10 which fits and color matches perfectly with my bowfinger2.0. Still have my ZX3 but prefer the TX10. I also like its sleek light design and the protective cover that slides over lens when not in use and it's large lcd screen, with touch controls and features including blackening the lcd display for stealth in low light. I got the optical zoom lens for my ZX3, it stays on during shot no problem but if you knowck it with your finger inadvertently, it will fall off easy... had to ground search a couple times for it below my stand..but it works not bad other than in low light.
> 
> Anyhow, just another option to consider beyond the Playsport. I still wear my GoPro as a head mount and run the TX10 off my stab mount to ensure I capture all the action pre and post shot too.


How much was the Sony? Guess its hard to compare apples to apples cause there is a lot of differences between the 2, but pluses and minuses for both. You gained the zoom but the zx3 works perfectly for me in close range & clear BUT its not the best in low light & low light and rain especially. But then again, I'll take it because I hunt alot on the rain and with the Playsport being waterproof, can't say that about majority of the cameras on the market, not too mention for its price point. I'd rather pay to replace that then abviously the better cameras but then again, thats why they are better cameras. Your going to get what you pay for as quality climbs so does its price.
We'll see what pops in 2012 for cameras, hopefully something.


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

Grand total of 2 dollars and 45 minutes of labor. Will mount to any brand camera.









http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1646567


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

I picked up the Sony for 250 CDN$ on sale (regular over 300) so yes more money than zx3. Fully waterproof shockproof like the zx3 though as all the cameras in the link in my last post. Also, you get ability to take better still photos. Hopefull they start offering with 60fps vs 30 in 720p mode.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

Deuce...How's the vibration at the shot with your mounted Sony? I'm noticing all the cameras are about the same size and shape (Playsport, Muvi, Tx10) +/- some features. I think a big factor is how the camera is mounted on the bow to reduce vibe. I had a GoPro with a handlebar mount on my stabilizer and it was super solid with little additional weight resulting in clean footage during the shot. Problem was the 20 yd target looked like it was 60 yds away with the GoPro and no zoom/LCD. I'm seeing a lot of Insane archery type camera mounts but am concerned about the "diving board" effect. I realize eliminating all vibration is probably impossible. Seeing some interesting aftermarket mount attempts as well. I think between now and next fall there will be huge strides in this area of hunting/video.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

badtothebown said:


> Deuce...How's the vibration at the shot with your mounted Sony? I'm noticing all the cameras are about the same size and shape (Playsport, Muvi, Tx10) +/- some features. I think a big factor is how the camera is mounted on the bow to reduce vibe. I had a GoPro with a handlebar mount on my stabilizer and it was super solid with little additional weight resulting in clean footage during the shot. Problem was the 20 yd target looked like it was 60 yds away with the GoPro and no zoom/LCD. I'm seeing a lot of Insane archery type camera mounts but am concerned about the "diving board" effect. I realize eliminating all vibration is probably impossible. Seeing some interesting aftermarket mount attempts as well. I think between now and next fall there will be huge strides in this area of hunting/video.


Insane mount is pretty sturdy, you wouldnt get that springboard effect even with a heavier camera mounted on it. On the Playsport you can get a lense also to zoom in &/or wide angle, the one guy on here has it and loves it. I don't recall he posted any vids of it though.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

is there any footage shot with the key fob type cam?


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

The wider field of view with the GoPro makes objects look furter than they are. You can get quasi zoom by selecting a narrower field of view option. I still like wearing it as ahead mount to get the eye of the bowhunter perspective and you can edit between it and a bow mount cam using the latter for the unobstructed zoom in of the shot (better combined with lighted nocks). Sometimes hard to always ensure bow is pointed at the target in the heat of the moement especially after the shot so combining the head mount go pro ensures you film what you are looking at all the time. 

I use the bowfinger 20 and the vibe on the Sony is about the same as with my zx3. You are definitely going to get some vibe no matter what but it is not too bad. It is more pronounced the tighter you are zoomed it seems. I never tried the insane archery mount but imagine it is similar. The bowfinger fits well with the TX10 as the cam is almost as wide as the arm and about the same thickness. When I am not hunting, I just swing the arm in line with the bow rather than out perpendicular. I figure a wooden mount of some type might be helpful for vibe based on my memories of getting jammed in on the hands using an aluminum bat vs a wooden...

I might post some pics and videos over the holidays when I have time.


----------



## RUN-N-LATE (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got my zx3 and do not know which mount to get..............


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

RUN-N-LATE said:


> Just got my zx3 and do not know which mount to get..............


you got a few choices. Me, I personally went with the Insane Mount cause I wanted the lightest mount. They are all built great no matter which one you buy. But I also wanted simplicity and I keep mine to the right of the bow to use my release hand to turn on/off and zoom. Then its simple push of the mount back to forward so my camera is then inline above my stabilizer & out of the way when walking to & from the stand. I have pix posted earlier in the thread. Plus the price was the best out of them as well & I got the camo skin from Insane Archery too that fits the Playsport in the package deal.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

*Could someone make this? (picture drawing)*










Could someone try making one of these? (hand drawn picture) Mounts directly to any 1" diameter round stabilizer (Doinker) 

I used an old plastic bike reflector holder but the shape is too round leaving gaps... and it's cheap plastic. If the top of the clamp was flat, like the one I drew, a camera could mount flush (especially with a craddle). I put a layer of bicycle inner tube around the stabilizer to take up some space, prevent scratching and lessen vibration. 

Advantages? Very low profile, super light, few moving parts, could mount it offset left or right, can move it up or down stabilizer.

Disadvantages? Only mounts to round stabilzers (sorry S-coils), vibration?

It seems almost too easy.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

*on a doinker*









Here's what the prototype looks like on a Doinker stabilizer, offset right. 

A nice flat aluminum or steel clamp might work well? I've checked my local hardware stores for clamps with no luck. Would it be difficult to machine one of these with the right equipment?


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

The clamp system I've pictured above is very similar to the Bowfinger 2.0. The Bowfinger clamp will accomodate a 1/2" diameter rod.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

similar idea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1513508&highlight=camera+mount


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Just got the Samsung W200 for Xmas. Does anyone know where I could score a camo skin for this?


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

*new mount*





















I got this idea after borrowing a friends GoPro using the handlebar mount =solid.

The "U" shaped bolt fits snug around the 1"diameter Doinker especially when clamped down. I found the two flat nuts at the hardware store allowing everything to lay flat when screwed down. I had to use a golf spike wrench to screw the flat nuts down, works great. I then cut one end of the U bolt flush with the flat nut and had to cut the other end down and fine tune it with a grinder so the camera screws in and faces forward. This part was very tricky. If I cut or leave too many threads the camera will not face forward when screwed down all the way. I cut a rectangular shaped metal platform for the camera and to sinch the U bolt. I put two small washers the same thickness of the flat nuts on the platform so everything was even. I cut a thin piece a brown rectangular foam to go over the top of everything. I bought a zx3 camera cradle from Insane archery to give it some stability. 

Tried it outside today with good results.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

This a GREAT thread !!!!!


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is my first self fimed vid from my roosevelt elk hunt last fall. I quickly abandoned the GoPro as my primary cam after seeing this. The bull was only 25 yards max when I shot and looks much further.... The other thing I learned, is that you need to be cognizant that it sits a few inches higher than your eyeballs on the headstrap...the overhanging branches were not obstructing my view. I had done some cow calls right at daylight and watched this bull for a solid 15min as he slowly worked his way silently towards me before he appears on the vid...and I could clearly see when he stopped after running about 60 yards after I shot, and stood staring around for what seemed like forever appearing totally unhurt... He then walked away out of sight but I was sure happy when I heard him crash down a short while later after he went about another 70 yards.

Anyhow, my first you tube vids so just a rookie on the tech side. I will try and post some vids this weekend that I shot using my subsequent bowmount camera setups using the ZX3, ZX3 with optical lens attachment and my Sony TX10.





 
On the flip side, the GoPro actually is not bad in the follow up vid below as the application is more in line with the intended use and deisgn of the GoPro for action which is directly "in your face". As I mentioned still makes for a nice secondary cam during a stalk, or mounted back at the archer, etc.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

another option for those that want to use their smart phone

http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/story/1325753966pjh10274y28


----------



## brandonpark (Dec 26, 2011)

Camera 1







Camera 2


----------



## JC507 (Oct 30, 2007)

I use the Playsport ZX3 with the Bowfinger 2.0 mount and it works great. One thing I wanted to add on the playsport is to make sure the firmware is upgraded. I filmed a hunt with mine and it was very grainy then found out I should check the firmware version and after upgrading, it made a huge difference. It was very clear after the upgrade. I believe it says in the instructions how to do this or goto Kodak's website and lookup the Playsport camera. 
When mounting the Bowfinger, which way has less vibration, mounted through the riser or on the stabilizer?


----------



## Superdeuce (Jul 8, 2011)

Some random footage of blacktails from last fall with my SonyTX10 to show you the audio and video quality with the optical zoom. From the first part with GoPro headcam you can just see me adjusting the zoom on my bowfinger2 mounted TX10... There is actually a buck in the background but you can't even make it out with the GoPro...as luck would have it, I hadn't charged my TX10 and the battery was dead - lol. The next sequence with the small buck chasing the doe is about 35 yards with no zoom. The story to the little doe at the end is funny. I was in my stand before light and saw movement in the dark of a deer moving behind a spruce and not re-emerging. I figured it was bedded down behind the tree. I waited it out getting cold and wet, but after a few hrs, up it stands and out comes this little runt... anyhow, trew it in as it shows the optical zoom quality...and also why I would only use a waterproof cam. She is about 40yards out. I think 4x zoom is all you need for bow mount home vid quality.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Panasonic SDR-S26 70x Mounted on a Bowfinger 2.0

[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=DoeCloseup.mp4[/video]


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good thread!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

ttt for a great thread


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

Picked this up at the Source for 15-20 dollars, wasn't expecting much but got home and tried it, it worked great,quiet and steady!


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

s72 said:


> Picked this up at the Source for 15-20 dollars, wasn't expecting much but got home and tried it, it worked great,quiet and steady!


I've seen some people use these and just wrap them around the riser... good idea. 

Thanks for all the replies to this thread... you guys are awesome!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone have a mount for a shotgun??


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

What memory card is everyone using? 
What do you recommend?


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

.....I just picked up a Transcend SDHC 16GB card, Class 10.... Anyone using one of these? Any negatives to the Transcend SDHC class 10 card?


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

I reinforced it with camo duct tape and tested it, as little vibration as some of the best videos posted here. I was pleasantly surprised!


Putt4Doe said:


> I've seen some people use these and just wrap them around the riser... good idea.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies to this thread... you guys are awesome!


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

Ttt for this awesome thread. 

Matt


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Finally took some pics of my bow with the camera on it... I'll get them up soon!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Rfl


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone know a spot where I can get a zx3 and camo skin and mount along with the correct card? I am not real tech savy so it would be nice to get it all in a packaged deal. I would like to have it in 4 or 5 days or less if possible, because my turkey season starts next week ( a week from today to be exact) and I want time to sight in with it on.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Brad66 said:


> Does anyone know a spot where I can get a zx3 and camo skin and mount along with the correct card? I am not real tech savy so it would be nice to get it all in a packaged deal. I would like to have it in 4 or 5 days or less if possible, because my turkey season starts next week ( a week from today to be exact) and I want time to sight in with it on.


go here http://insanearchery.com everything all in one shot. Its what I use and works fantastic as you can tell if you read the earlier posts on this thread.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Working on brackets for my bow and shotgun. Still deciding what I want to take out after the birds.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I ordered the entire kit from Insane archery. I spoke with Brian on the phone and what a class act guy. I will recommend this method to anyone, he explained everything to me and told me some tips to get the most from it, and what a deal, a camera with all the fixins for less than $200 bucks to your door, which by the way is 2-3 days. Brian shipped it within 10 minutes of my order, never had that happen before! I will probably order another kit to have a cam looking back at me, I think this will be a lot of fun!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Brian @ InsaneArchery is the best in the business !!! His CUSTOMER SERVICE is TOPS !!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Brad66 said:


> I ordered the entire kit from Insane archery. I spoke with Brian on the phone and what a class act guy. I will recommend this method to anyone, he explained everything to me and told me some tips to get the most from it, and what a deal, a camera with all the fixins for less than $200 bucks to your door, which by the way is 2-3 days. Brian shipped it within 10 minutes of my order, never had that happen before! I will probably order another kit to have a cam looking back at me, I think this will be a lot of fun!


Glad you took my advice. Brian does a great job & customer service is tops & he responds to emails way after the time of purchase as well. You will like the zoom capability as well. That to me is the advantage over the GoPro & others. It's also nice it's waterproof cause a few of my hunts were in the rain & that's 1 less worry.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks onlyaspike, bowhuntnsteve and brad66 - I really appreciate your business and look forward to a ton of fresh videos. I'm replacing my spring turkey hunt this year with a British Columbia grizzly & black bear hunt May 16-31 - can't wait!!!! I be sure to get some great video, watch for them on www.InsaneArchery.com. Happy hunting!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I want to try the S4 Jackknife this year. I can't afford a separate camera.



http://hunting.s4gear.com/products/jackknife













.


----------



## royboy15 (Oct 22, 2011)

s4 jackknife is great I have it on my z7 extreme


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

royboy15 said:


> s4 jackknife is great I have it on my z7 extreme




How good is the video from your phone? What phone do you have?



With the S4 attached does it mean you can't use your quiver?
.


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

Here's one of my setups for video.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> another option for those that want to use their smart phone
> 
> http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/story/1325753966pjh10274y28


Anyone ever use this mount? I like that it can be adapted to fit virtually any smartphone.


----------



## royboy15 (Oct 22, 2011)

With the s4 I can still use my quiver. I have an iPhone and the video is pretty good with minimal shock when arrow is released. Will try to post video and picture tomorrow.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

royboy15 said:


> With the s4 I can still use my quiver. I have an iPhone and the video is pretty good with minimal shock when arrow is released. Will try to post video and picture tomorrow.


Would that mount hold a Playsport the way it holds a phone? That would be nice for pointing the camera back towards me for a second angle.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

This was my attept at mounting to the bow a few years ago......not to bad but too much shake at the release for me. I'm working on something better for the up coming season.


----------



## soulslim1229 (Jan 20, 2012)

*made it out of my ram mount for my handheld gps*


----------



## royboy15 (Oct 22, 2011)

yeah I'm pretty sure it will


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

This thread has been a really good read and it has made me wanting....but I was looking for different options for a camera, a quick goggle search revealed this.

http://www.digitalversus.com/camcorder/sony-gw55-waterproof-camcorder-n23595.html

just thought I would throw it out there for those that are still looking for a video cam that has more zoom, just wonder how effective the stabilizer is.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Neat Sony but no clue what the cost is since that's in pounds or some other currency. It doesn't mention anywhere if it has a hole on the bottom to mount on any bracket. If the picture window swivels to the right that be nice, if it's only 1 sided to the left not good for me since I mount my playsport on the right side of my now to operate with my release hand. They'll be more compact cams as time goes & more neat gadgets.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Tufelhundin said:


> This thread has been a really good read and it has made me wanting....but I was looking for different options for a camera, a quick goggle search revealed this.
> 
> http://www.digitalversus.com/camcorder/sony-gw55-waterproof-camcorder-n23595.html
> 
> just thought I would throw it out there for those that are still looking for a video cam that has more zoom, just wonder how effective the stabilizer is.


My Panasonic SDR-S26 has 70x zoom ....how much zoom do you need? Of course it's not waterproof though. Mounted on a Bowfinger 2.0

[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/sixgunluvr/?action=view&current=DoeCloseup.mp4[/video]


----------



## bowhuntermanpa (Mar 15, 2007)

here is my iPhone mount and also a video with it in use. shooting a turkey these year 








using an iPhone 4S and crazyarchery mount. video can be watched in 1080p


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

Sweet Turkey video! Nice work!!!


----------



## bowhuntermanpa (Mar 15, 2007)

mhedlund said:


> Sweet Turkey video! Nice work!!!


thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's a link to my cell phone mount in the DIY section w/pics
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1720447

Here's the video of it


----------



## hejohnson (Mar 2, 2010)

Great thread, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

You mean cameras with bows attached?


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Neat Sony but no clue what the cost is since that's in pounds or some other currency. It doesn't mention anywhere if it has a hole on the bottom to mount on any bracket. If the picture window swivels to the right that be nice, if it's only 1 sided to the left not good for me since I mount my playsport on the right side of my now to operate with my release hand. They'll be more compact cams as time goes & more neat gadgets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


The price is in Euros, and 460 Euros is going to be around $600 USD


----------



## JPeezee (Mar 31, 2011)

I film a lot of my hunts with the Xtreme S.A.M. smartphone mount. It's an adjustable mount that holds your smartphone to any and all camera mounts on the market. Works great if I don't say so myself! lol!







This picture is with my buddie's iPhone 4 but I usually use my Droid Bionic with it!


----------



## JPeezee (Mar 31, 2011)

This entire video was filmed with a smartphone


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

hey for guys who have the playsports zx3's or zx5's and had the unfortunate happen to where the plastic threads stripped out, I sent mine in to Insane Archery and for I think it was $25, they put metal threads in replacement of the plastic and I had it back in my hands by Saturday. So I went to the post office about 3pm Monday and had it back in my mailbox that Saturday here in PA. Quick turn around! My threads were not busted or stripped out, but with is being August and so muc going on from walleye fishing to stocking up on perch then early goose season, then archery not too far behind, I thought to stay ahead and send my camera in to have them replace the plastic threads to metal, so when I am in the woods or on my IL hunt, I will have no fear or worry my camera being down and not usable for any of my hunts or trips!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Marking for later


----------



## huntingez (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have the bowfinger archery and i do not like shooting with it at all. Vibrates terribly when i shoot and rattles the screen so bad you cant even tell if you hit a deer with it. Last year i used a flexible tripod with my ZX5 and mounted it on my treestand but the only problem with that was that i didnt know if the deer was in the screen or not, i just kinda guessed!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkJ2KjR9964


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

brady01 said:


> I have the bowfinger archery and i do not like shooting with it at all. Vibrates terribly when i shoot and rattles the screen so bad you cant even tell if you hit a deer with it. Last year i used a flexible tripod with my ZX5 and mounted it on my treestand but the only problem with that was that i didnt know if the deer was in the screen or not, i just kinda guessed!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkJ2KjR9964


Hey brady01 - send me an email ([email protected]) and get a 5% AT discount on an InsaneArchery Camera Bow Mount! It's 100% guaranteed to work to your satisfaction or I'll refund the purchase price... no questions asked! Also... have a look at some of the customer videos on the InsaneArchery website. You'll see that vibration shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Insane archery I sent you a pm I want to buy the zx3 package and want to make sure it fits my 2012 Evo with the tight spot quiver on.


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

Also marking for later


----------



## nutty (Sep 21, 2011)

brady01 said:


> I have the bowfinger archery and i do not like shooting with it at all. Vibrates terribly when i shoot and rattles the screen so bad you cant even tell if you hit a deer with it. Last year i used a flexible tripod with my ZX5 and mounted it on my treestand but the only problem with that was that i didnt know if the deer was in the screen or not, i just kinda guessed!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkJ2KjR9964


Do you have the bowfinger or the bowfinger 2.0?


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

brady01

Here is a video comparison I did for the zx3 and zx5. You will notice that both cameras are mounted on the same mount and recording at the same time. The zx5 does not work as well because the tripod mounting hole in the camera is not in the center of the camera. The zx5 will not mount up as solid as the zx3. Now, if you are looking for a vibration free tree mounted camera arm quality video, you will have to use a mount that is not on your bow. If you need to return the mount it is no problem. Email me [email protected] or call 615-952-5858.


----------



## nutty (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I just got my bowfinger 2.0 today ( with extra clamp). I had bought some zx5's because ... Well I am not buying anything off of eBay and the zx5 are on sale because kodak is getting out of the business. So we will see how it goes. I am not really that interested in kill shots ... I just need some proof that I actually see deer. Lol.


----------



## nutty (Sep 21, 2011)

I do have a Sony cx160 because Beast Buy had them on sale. Not sure how that will work on a bow but I got it because the zoom is better and if I am on the ground, I can use a tripod.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

bowhuntermanpa said:


> here is my iPhone mount and also a video with it in use. shooting a turkey these year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a zoom app for video on your iPhone? If so, which app? I know one wasn't used for the turkey but didn't know if you have one for other hunts cause if your not close, video sucks without zoom.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

nutty said:


> Well I am not buying anything off of eBay and the zx5 are on sale because kodak is getting out of the business.


Yea they announced last year they were doing that. I get all my electronics off eBay, save a lot of $$ & tax. Pay with a credit card & your safe plus ebays insurance program, it's simple.



Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## nutty (Sep 21, 2011)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Yea they announced last year they were doing that. I get all my electronics off eBay, save a lot of $$ & tax. Pay with a credit card & your safe plus ebays insurance program, it's simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


Even with that, it still seems risky. Every time I look at eBay, it seems it has the quality of a Tabloid which does not inspire confidence. I am sure it is just the chicken in me. ( and, no, I am no technophile)

Of course the other problem is using my credit card...the Queen will find out.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

I order the zx3 bundle from Insane Archery. I am pumped!


----------



## BreckHunter (Sep 14, 2011)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> anyone have a mount for a shotgun??


Try the Flex Cam by Smokin' Rack Products. It mounts to your bow, shotgun or rifle right out of the package.


www.smokinrackproducts.com


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

BreckHunter said:


> Try the Flex Cam by Smokin' Rack Products. It mounts to your bow, shotgun or rifle right out of the package.
> 
> 
> www.smokinrackproducts.com


thanks I'll check that out


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

TimberTroll asked to see the Bowfinger 2.0 .....here it is. Setup for being able to adjust up/down.


----------



## Timber Troll (Nov 22, 2008)

sixgunluv said:


> TimberTroll asked to see the Bowfinger 2.0 .....here it is. Setup for being able to adjust up/down.


 Thanks sixgunluv: Solid looking set up. Seems to be plenty of room for your grip even with a compact handheld camera attached. This is all new to me. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I went with the 2.0 as well.

You can mount it to the side of tbe riser as well.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's my insane archery mount 
























#1 is the angle I film.
#2 shows the 45 degree it'll go.
#3 is how I put it when walking or storing my bow in case or hanging when not filming. Lightweight as well.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Here's my insane archery mount
> View attachment 1462976
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I'm after....been Pm'ing Brian, he currently is out of stock with the bundle package but hopes to get more in soon!


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

sixgunluv said:


> TimberTroll asked to see the Bowfinger 2.0 .....here it is. Setup for being able to adjust up/down.


 By simply adjusting the tension on the allen bolt on the 2.0 you can angle your cam up or down. This was an important feature that I could not get out of several other mounts that I tried. This feature allows me to get the most out of the 70x Zoom of my cam, with a fixed mount the target would be out of the picture and there would be nothing I could do about it.


----------



## bowhuntermanpa (Mar 15, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Do you have a zoom app for video on your iPhone? If so, which app? I know one wasn't used for the turkey but didn't know if you have one for other hunts cause if your not close, video sucks without zoom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


No zoom app but stills does a good job. And I alot less bulk


----------



## BreckHunter (Sep 14, 2011)

onlyaspike said:


> I just bought a Playsport cam and now I need mount.......TTT this thread.


Easy!!! You need a Flex Cam!!!!


----------



## BreckHunter (Sep 14, 2011)

CootShooter said:


> Rearranged the Bowfinger to make it easier to get to in the heat of the moment by turning it backwards. Only issue is that I have to take off my quiver to run the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you need a Flex Cam!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

There are a few mounts out there that are just as good as the flex cam if your only using for on your bow. Personally the flex cam say compared to my insane mount is said to be less than 7z, my insane is 2.8z. You using a stabilizer as well or not? Any added weight while your at full draw should be taken into consideration. 4+ ounces can make a difference if your not used to & practiced with. I kept my bottom cam a lot on my thigh holster while filming till I drew back but then while drawn, nothing goes how you want it. Then the flex can is $60 compared to $40 insane mount. Plus insane sells the camo skin to cover your playsport cause my bargain was in a white face zx3. So the camo skin didn't limit me to have to wait for a dark color to bid on eBay. I personally wanted new as well over a refurb. Check out the bowfinger also, it's lighter in weight too. This aspect, weights everything & so is a steady hold for filming & arrowing your animal.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Was doing a little r&d work on camera mounts and just wanted to get some feed back on the video. It looks like we managed to get a lot of the vibration out of the shot. What do you guys think. The camera is a Kodak zx3 mounted on.... well a mount. The shot was 10 yards.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> Was doing a little r&d work on camera mounts and just wanted to get some feed back on the video. It looks like we managed to get a lot of the vibration out of the shot. What do you guys think. The camera is a Kodak zx3 mounted on.... well a mount. The shot was 10 yards.


Looks pretty darn good.....


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> Was doing a little r&d work on camera mounts and just wanted to get some feed back on the video. It looks like we managed to get a lot of the vibration out of the shot. What do you guys think. The camera is a Kodak zx3 mounted on.... well a mount. The shot was 10 yards.



fantastic


----------



## outdoorsmannc (Sep 12, 2011)

Great thread with a lot of helpful info! 
Steve,
What was the final verdict on the magnet attached optical zoom for the ZX3 is it better than just using the digital zoom?


----------



## deerhunter0709 (Feb 27, 2011)

Made a homemade iPhone mount for my teammate out of 3/8 aluminum bars and an otterbox clip.i also made one for myself with another style clip and camoed it up. However the otterbox style worked the best.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure if someone already listed this but for those just looking for a playsport camera skin. I ordered mine from decalgirl.com


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

outdoorsmannc said:


> Steve,
> What was the final verdict on the magnet attached optical zoom for the ZX3 is it better than just using the digital zoom?


I, myself, never bought the zoom lens. I don't have a problem with the zoom it has and like my vids very much.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> I, myself, never bought the zoom lens. I don't have a problem with the zoom it has and like my vids very much.


The magnetic zoom lens is crap for hunting purposes. I bought the wide angle and 2x zoom for mine and lost the wide angle ten minutes into my first hunt. They just dont stay on good enough. I modded my playsport to accept a threaded lens and it works really well. It makes the camera a little heavier but it can still be used on the bow.


----------



## CUPPEDFowl (Sep 9, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> The magnetic zoom lens is crap for hunting purposes. I bought the wide angle and 2x zoom for mine and lost the wide angle ten minutes into my first hunt. They just dont stay on good enough. I modded my playsport to accept a threaded lens and it works really well. It makes the camera a little heavier but it can still be used on the bow.


What threaded lenses did you buy for your playsport? Overall, would you say they were worth the extra investment? Lastly, what are your thoughts on the insane mount?

Thanks for your insight, flingin.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

CUPPEDFowl said:


> What threaded lenses did you buy for your playsport? Overall, would you say they were worth the extra investment? Lastly, what are your thoughts on the insane mount?
> 
> Thanks for your insight, flingin.


I use 37mm lens for mine. They come in all types and are pretty cheap on ebay. Its a pretty cool mod, the only downside is adding a little weight and size to the camera.


----------



## bradford7733 (Aug 17, 2010)

For all of u guys looking for a camera mount for a phone or a playsport i done alot of reasearch and i went with the s4 jacknife.... not only do you not have to thread ur camera onto it but it has padding on the inside of it that really helps with the vibration issues and it mounts to your sights not to your stableizer area(which in my mind is where vibration is realeased in a bow) i took a few shots with a zx5 playsport the other day took it in the house and watched it on my tv and it was by far the best (from the bow)video i have ever seen .... virtually no vibration at the shot and with a lighted nock you had no doubt at 20yds where the arrow had hit... now beyond 20yds idk.. the only bad part is that if u hunt with your quiver on your bow in order for you not to get your arrows n the frame you have to turn the camera horizontal in which u loose some FOV which to me is no big deal given the quality of video i got...just my 2 cents guys hope it helps someone out


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

*bow mount*

Going to give this a try this year.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Mount*

Here's my homemade Mount for my Kodak play sport it works pretty good


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice setups guys. I bought an Insane Archery mount to try this year. Oct 1 can't get here soon enough!


----------



## BreckHunter (Sep 14, 2011)

Get the Flex Cam by Smokin' Rack Products. You will have so much fun. Its light and Flexible for adjustment. The most Univeral Mount out there. www.smokinrackproducts.com http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GABUgLJrBIM&feature=share&list=UUlr63A-LG1NZw87lRvgHNWQ


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's what I'm hunting with this season. It will also mount to the Bowfinger mounts or a tripod and allows you to set your phone upright on a flat surface.


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

*video from my zx5*


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

IL_Hunter said:


>


That would be a totally different video under my stand.


----------



## bb0bbby (May 21, 2009)

also mounts to my gun barrel


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

another video with the ZX5

I know she's a baby but this was the last night of season.


----------



## kscatman76 (Nov 4, 2010)

ttt lets see them!


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

New Tactacam. I really like it so far, but I haven't filmed any deer yet.


----------



## bb0bbby (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the ActionCamNX? I am wondering how it does in low light...

Teresa DePalma reps it but I want to know the real story. 

http://ped-products.com/index.php


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

so is the flexcam the only one that can quickly adjust up and down for a camcorder?


----------

